# UGVPS = Thomas Dale = Crystal Dale = ChicagoVPS = Dig the Mine



## drmike

( Hey LowEndTalk @jake, steal this post and repost   )

*TL;DR 2.0*

Thomas LEOnard Dale owns UGVPS and works for ChicagoVPS.   His IPs match recent IRC logins and past tense logins as an administrator of Chicago VPS, account  tleonard.  He goes by the username CVPS_Tleo on LowEndTalk, so say hello to him.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UGVPS = Thomas Dale = Crystal Dale = ChicagoVPS*

If you have been around the LowEnd hosting world for the past year, you likely noticed UGVPS (UniqueGeek).
[http://ugvps.com/]

UGVPS appeared on November 1,2012, with a $4.99/mo 1GB OpenVZ offer in Lenoir, NC (Dacentec), Chicago, IL (Colocrossing) and Newcastle, UK.
[http://lowendbox.com/blog/ug-vps-4-99month-1gb-openvz-vps-in-north-carolina-chicago-and-uk/]

By December 15, 2012, UGVPS did its best ChicagoVPS impersonation with a $6.99/mo 2GB of RAM offer and added a second Colocrossing location in Los Angeles to the mix.
[http://lowendbox.com/blog/ugvps-6-99month-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-los-angeles-chicago-lenoir-newcastle-uk/]

April 2, 2013, brought another milestone offer from UGVPS with $19 for 6 months of 2GB RAM OpenVZ ($3.16 a month). Added to the locations, [email protected] in Atlanta. Problem like with most Colocrossing shell companies is that the colocation upstream owner is indeed [email protected], but between UGVPS and [email protected] is Colocrossing.
[http://lowendbox.com/blog/ugvps-19half-year-2gb-openvz-in-atlanta-chicago-los-angeles/]


*The Fall of ChicagoVPS – a summary of two major bloopers with customer database*

ChicagoVPS is known for insane pricing on large RAM VPS packages (2GB and more recently 3GB) at less than $7 a month. Rumors persist that ChicagoVPS is able to offer these prices due to two factors:


Mass overselling of resources (substantiated by the database ratio of accounts to servers)
Relationship / ownership by popular low end dedicated server and colo facility Colocrossing.
What you got for being a valued CVPS customer in the past year was your account information made public, your data lost and long wait times as CVPS and their unrelated “host” Colocrossing and a batch of other questionable VPS companies mopped up the destruction.

These database disclosures are the source of validation that UGVPS isn't just another ChicagoVPS / Colocrossing customer, but is something far more.


*Introducing CVPS_Tleo taking over where CVPS_Adam left off*
*How to catch a rat in a trap*

As witnessed just this week via a popular industry IRC channel:










[email protected]) is authed as cvps-tleo
Who is this masked man called cvps-tleo? CVPS = ChicagoVPS and cvps-tleo thrown into Google yields the account information on LowEndTalk where CVPS-Tleo has replaced CVPS_Kevin, ahh renamed CVPS_Adam after last hack since admin data showed Kevin = Adam Ng. Another long term lie sprung upon the industry by ChicagoVPS, see here for conversation on Kevin/Admin:
http://vpsboard.com/topic/780-kevin-hillstrand-is-a-fraud-adam-ng-is-his-name//

Back to Tom living at 198.23.128.0:










Netrange 198.23.134.0

NetRange: 198.23.134.0 - 198.23.134.31
CIDR: 198.23.134.0/27
OriginAS: AS36352
NetName: CC-198-23-134-0-27
NetHandle: NET-198-23-134-0-1
Parent: NET-198-23-128-0-1
NetType: Reallocated
RegDate: 2013-07-18
Updated: 2013-07-18
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-198-23-134-0-1

OrgName: Dig The Mine
OrgId: DM-141
Address: 16 Ambrose St
City: Pittston
StateProv: PA
PostalCode: 18640
Country: US
RegDate: 2013-07-18
Updated: 2013-07-18
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/DM-141

So what? Some fellow in Pittston, Pennsylvania, with a domain called digthemine.com, yawn.


Whois digthemine.com










Domain Name: DIGTHEMINE.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2013-06-30 02:33:18
Creation Date: 2013-06-30 00:48:25
Registrar Expiration Date: 2014-06-30 00:48:25
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrant Name: Thomas Dale
Registrant Organization:
Registrant Street: 16 Ambrose Street
Registrant City: Pittston
Registrant State/Province: Pennsylvania
Registrant Postal Code: 18640
Registrant Country: United States
Admin Name: Thomas Dale
Admin Organization:
Admin Street: 16 Ambrose Street
Admin City: Pittston
Admin State/Province: Pennsylvania
Admin Postal Code: 18640
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: +1.5709918195
Admin Fax:
Admin Email: [email protected]
Tech Name: Thomas Dale
Tech Organization:
Tech Street: 16 Ambrose Street
Tech City: Pittston
Tech State/Province: Pennsylvania
Tech Postal Code: 18640
Tech Country: United States
Tech Phone: +1.5709918195
Tech Fax:
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: NS1.DIGTHEMINE.COM
Name Server: NS2.DIGTHEMINE.COM

Thomas Dale? Hmmmm where have I heard this name before?

http://www.corporationwiki.com/Pennsylvania/Wilkes-Barre/thomas-dale/93227596.aspx

That yields ---> Warfront Cafe LLC

What or who is Warfront Cafe? Don't trust me, trust that pillar of trust LowEndBox:
http://lowendbox.com/blog/ug-vps-4-99month-1gb-openvz-vps-in-north-carolina-chicago-and-uk/
 



> “UG VPS were launched earlier this month. I’ve been informed that they are not yet a registered company but will be in the near future. Their domain is, however, registered to a “Warfront Café LLC” which it appears was a previous project of theirs; interestingly enough, a gaming cafe”


Well hello Crystal, how are you doing, hun? All we hear in the industry is this UGVPS and that hottie Crystal, a geek chic. Think again dweebs.

But, maybe it's just some name confusion or something sinister and conspiratorial  

*whois ugvps.com*
 








Domain Name: UGVPS.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2013-08-01 12:24:55
Creation Date: 2012-10-02 17:00:08
Registrar Expiration Date: 2014-10-02 17:00:08
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrant Name: Crystal Dale
Registrant Organization: Warfront Cafe LLC
Registrant Street: 23 walnut st
Registrant City: wilkes barre
Registrant State/Province: Pennsylvania
Registrant Postal Code: 18702
Registrant Country: United States
Admin Name: Crystal Dale
Admin Organization: Warfront Cafe LLC
Admin Street: 23 walnut st
Admin City: wilkes barre
Admin State/Province: Pennsylvania
Admin Postal Code: 18702
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: +1.5707987184
Admin Fax:
Admin Email: [email protected]
Tech Name: Crystal Dale
Tech Organization: Warfront Cafe LLC
Tech Street: 23 walnut st
Tech City: wilkes barre
Tech State/Province: Pennsylvania
Tech Postal Code: 18702
Tech Country: United States
Tech Phone: +1.5707987184
Tech Fax:
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: DNS1.UGVPS.COM
Name Server: DNS2.UGVPS.COM

Mapping addresses:

Warfront Cafe:
Warfront Cafe LLC
23 walnut st
wilkes-barre, PA 18702
US

UGVPS:
23 walnut st
Wilkes-Barre, PA 18702





 

How close are these addresses geographically? 7.3 miles with pretty much a straight drive along River Road, only complicated by one way streets exiting Wilkes-Barre. One is urban and the other is the escape to the suburbs.

*SO WHAT, THAT DOESN'T PROVE ANYTHING!!! WHERE'S THE SMOKING GUN?*

Remember that ChicagoVPS hack? The one back on June 17, 2013, with time stamp of 7:51AM yields your smoking gun.


Remember:

As witnessed just this week via a popular industry IRC channel:
[email protected]) is authed as cvps-tleo

Looking at administrator access log information from the SolusVM exported data from CVPS hack in June 2013, we find a new administrator since the last hack in November 2012.

The new administrator, *tleonard*. Sounds quite a bit like *CVPS_Tleo*, doesn't it?

Remember we have Tleo traced back to DIGTHEMINE.COM, UGVPS and Warfront Cafe, but connecting him to ChicagoVPS internally, drumroll please.

tleonard (ChicagoVPS admin from CVPS data dump) --- these are the IP's used as per the dump log information:
 






108.50.20.76 – Verizon Scranton, PA
172.245.32.7 - ChicagoVPS
198.23.164.125 - ChicagoVPS
71.181.141.194 - Verizon Scranton, PA
71.181.141.198 - Verizon - Hazelton
72.79.130.76 - Verizon - Scranton - Hazelton
72.79.132.113 - Verizon

Darn it! Nothing. Oh wait, here we go:

198.23.134.9 - Dig the Mine

whois 198.23.134.9






#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
#


#
# The following results may also be obtained via:
# http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=198.23.134.9?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&ext=netref2
#


# start

NetRange: 198.23.128.0 - 198.23.255.255
CIDR: 198.23.128.0/17
OriginAS: AS36352
NetName: CC-10
NetHandle: NET-198-23-128-0-1
Parent: NET-198-0-0-0-0
NetType: Direct Allocation
RegDate: 2012-10-05
Updated: 2012-10-05
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-198-23-128-0-1

OrgName: ColoCrossing
OrgId: VGS-9
Address: 8469 Sheridan Drive
Address: ATTN: ARIN
City: Williamsville
StateProv: NY
PostalCode: 14221
Country: US
RegDate: 2005-06-20
Updated: 2012-01-10
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/VGS-9

OrgNOCHandle: VIALA-ARIN
OrgNOCName: Vial, Alex
OrgNOCPhone: +1-800-518-9716
OrgNOCEmail: [email protected]
OrgNOCRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/VIALA-ARIN

OrgTechHandle: NETWO882-ARIN
OrgTechName: Network Operations
OrgTechPhone: +1-800-518-9716
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]
OrgTechRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NETWO882-ARIN

OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE3246-ARIN
OrgAbuseName: Abuse
OrgAbusePhone: +1-800-518-9716
OrgAbuseEmail: [email protected]
OrgAbuseRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE3246-ARIN

# end


# start

NetRange: 198.23.134.0 - 198.23.134.31
CIDR: 198.23.134.0/27
OriginAS: AS36352
NetName: CC-198-23-134-0-27
NetHandle: NET-198-23-134-0-1
Parent: NET-198-23-128-0-1
NetType: Reallocated
RegDate: 2013-07-18
Updated: 2013-07-18
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-198-23-134-0-1

OrgName: Dig The Mine
OrgId: DM-141
Address: 16 Ambrose St
City: Pittston
StateProv: PA
PostalCode: 18640
Country: US
RegDate: 2013-07-18
Updated: 2013-07-18
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/DM-141

OrgAbuseHandle: DALET3-ARIN
OrgAbuseName: Dale, Thomas
OrgAbusePhone: +1-716-435-7305
OrgAbuseEmail: [email protected]
OrgAbuseRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/DALET3-ARIN

OrgTechHandle: DALET3-ARIN
OrgTechName: Dale, Thomas
OrgTechPhone: +1-716-435-7305
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]
OrgTechRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/DALET3-ARIN

# end



#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
#


----------



## MannDude

Good write up, good facts, easy-to-read. Wonder what their excuse will be?

EDIT: Any idea there has been an involvement? Fairly certain in the past they denied any sort of involvement. "Rent to own" or whatever. I don't know.


----------



## AnthonySmith

omfg with these threads, what is your problem, if you don't know you should seek professional help, this much obsession is not healthy.

I see a lot of coincidence but yet again no actual smoking gun.

Sold x-fered domain etc, and have access to the same network blocks due to CC cross over provider/host.

debunked because.... no actual evidence.


----------



## drmike

Facts are: 

1. "tleonard" works for CVPS

1.5 There is no T. Leonard as in first and last name order

2. tleonard = Thomas L.(eondard) Dale  

3. tleonard / Thomas Dale use IPs in same limited from Dig the Mine to access IRC (as CVPS_tleo) currently and to do admin work at CVPS as tleonard (early June 2013).

Here's the fucking pipe bomb:

4. Dig the Mine (digthemine.com) didn't exist prior to JUNE 30, 2013.  It was an expired domain.  When the CVPS hack happened (June 17, 2013) the IP range 198.23.134.0/27 was registered to someone else in Colocrossing land.  Maybe CVPS, maybe UGVPS.

AnthonySmith, don't you have some mythologically huge VPS offers to make somewhere?   I see some coincidence that you weren't joining the no-end til zero VPS offer toilet pool but now are the leader of it with 16GB VPS offers.  Just saying, you are acting a tad strange since you have a dog in this subsector race.


----------



## AnthonySmith

oh god...

smoking gun dude... show it to me and I am all over it, you have... coincidence.

VERY suspicious but as always no proof.

I wonder which host you secretly work for that is trying to destroy CVPS, very strange behaviour.. <see what I did there?


----------



## texteditor

buffalooed I love you this is art


----------



## MartinD

AnthonySmith said:


> oh god...
> 
> smoking gun dude... show it to me and I am all over it, you have... coincidence.
> 
> VERY suspicious but as always no proof.
> 
> I wonder which host you secretly work for that is trying to destroy CVPS, very strange behaviour.. <see what I did there?


For someone who thinks everything buffalooed is doing is a waste of time you quite like to chime in on it, don't you?


----------



## texteditor

AnthonySmith said:


> oh god...
> 
> smoking gun dude... show it to me and I am all over it, you have... coincidence.
> 
> VERY suspicious but as always no proof.
> 
> I wonder which host you secretly work for that is trying to destroy CVPS, very strange behaviour.. <see what I did there?


CVPS did a pretty good job of destroying themselves but I always enjoy buffalooed digging up gas to throw on their fire.


----------



## drmike

smoking gun dude... show it to me and I am all over it, you have... coincidence.

Septmber 2013:  IRC --> [email protected]) is authed as cvps-tleo

198.23.134.20 = Dig the mine. = UGVPS

198.23.134.9 = IP for tleonard used as ADMINISTRATOR at ChicagoVPS circa June 17, 2013 or earlier.

198.23.134.20 and 198.23.134.9 are in the same IP block.  That IP block is owned by CC and issued to Dig the Mine aka UGVPS.

You call that coincidence???!?!?!?!?!  

We aren't talking about some dynamic IP pool here ala Adam Ng's excuses.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Hey I agree with him, he is probably completely and totally 100% correct.

The point I am trying to make is that none of this constitutes *actual evidence.*

Your right MartinD I am vocal about it, be is about CVPS or anyone else, because its not healthy, its clearly an obsession which just trurns this place in to a cesspit of negativity, It seems you admins/owners dont care so .... sigh carry on regardless.


----------



## AnthonySmith

buffalooed said:


> You call that coincidence???!?!?!?!?!
> 
> We aren't talking about some dynamic IP pool here ala Adam Ng's excuses.


I call it high probability. not evidence absolute. i.e. a smoking gun.


----------



## drmike

I call it high probability.  

Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MartinD said:


> For someone who thinks everything buffalooed is doing is a waste of time you quite like to chime in on it, don't you?


He's been rather vocal and hostile lately about issues not affecting him that could easily be ignored.  Not quite sure what his vested personal interest is.


----------



## AnthonySmith

indeed. but no actual proof


----------



## MannDude

AnthonySmith said:


> It seems you admins/owners dont care so .... sigh carry on regardless.


I don't remove threads, sink threads to disappear them, or censor threads unless absolutely warranted. CVPS_Chris (only mentioning him due to the nature of this particular thread) or someone could come here with a write-up supported by information they dug up or facts about Buffalooed, and it'd not go anywhere. This is an open community and anything legal will be tolerated.

Negative? Perhaps. But you're going to be hard-pressed to find a community for the industry that will allow such discussion.

If what has been stated is untrue, we've got an open registration and anyone can come and dispute it and provide their own side.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Aldryic C said:


> He's been rather vocal and hostile lately about issues not affecting him that could easily be ignored.  Not quite sure what his vested personal interest is.


Your right, I am being more vocal, the reason is simple.. the negativity and anti host gang is growing and it gets on my nerves.

I guess it has reached that time of the year or something, perhaps I do need a chill pill.

I will slowly back out of this before the bigger boys gang up on me. :wub:


----------



## drmike

Wait a second.. Is Anthony editing details of his posts just to materially make the thread look insane?

"Sold x-fered domain etc, and have access to the same network blocks due to CC cross over provider/host."

That wasn't there before.....

Squirm excuses all you want.  Please submit them to ChicagoVPS.  They'll need help on this one.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Nothing wrong with expressing an opinion   I'm past the point of caring about ChicagoCrossingVPS myself - even without the public drama, they've more than proven themselves untrustworthy just in our own business dealings.  Anything new like this is just so much noise to me - but honestly, I do enjoy these threads just to give props and respect for pub's investigation skills.

Continuing the honesty though... yeah, you have been a bit harsh lately.  But like you said, could be that time of year.  I've certainly had those moments myself


----------



## AnthonySmith

Aldryic C said:


> Nothing wrong with expressing an opinion   I'm past the point of caring about ChicagoCrossingVPS myself - even without the public drama, they've more than proven themselves untrustworthy just in our own business dealings.  Anything new like this is just so much noise to me - but honestly, I do enjoy these threads just to give props and respect for pub's investigation skills.
> 
> Continuing the honesty though... yeah, you have been a bit harsh lately.  But like you said, could be that time of year.  I've certainly had those moments myself


Yeah your right, I got so far past caring it actually gets annoying when brought up again, that is probably what hit my trigger this time. I know I have my moments that probably comes across as a rage but honestly I mean nothing by it, I am literally the most placid person in the known universe 99% of the time.

Ho hum. carry on, sorry for the disturbance.

edit... or did I?


----------



## drmike

*"Sold x-fered domain etc, and have access to the same network blocks due to CC cross over provider/host."*

*1. *198.23.134.20 and 198.23.134.9  Those IPs I can't say the history of, but someone else can dig them up.  CC's allocation.

*2. *The IP's of those accesses for tleonard the CVPS admin are in the same geographic service area as UGVPS principals reside.

*3.* The cvps-tleo and thomas leonard match up pretty good as name variations of the same person.

But all that aside, we have someone coming into IRC with a DIGTHEMINE IP, which is owned by UGVPS, with his username being cvps-tleo.

There is no reason or explanation to explain why CVPS employee would be utilizing UGVPS delegated IPs today/recently and doing so in the past (June 2013) when the IPs weren't issued to DigTheMine since it didn't exist.  But all that happened.

So it is either Thomas / Crystal Dale and working for ChicagoVPS or you are massively delusional.   There isn't an inch of wiggle room on this one.

What excuses are folks going to make for the piss poor behavior here on this?  Some other person with same info/names/geographically basically that isn't them?  Or wait, Crystal owns and operates UGVPS and her husband works for ChicagoVPS but there is no conflict or anything.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I'm going to deviate away from the actual discussion real quick to just say something.

I find this community great.  You know why?  Because there's people out there with several different perspectives and weight certain values differently.  

AnthonySmith values the entire CC "drama" less and has grown tired of it (to the point of "show me proof or shut up" type deal).  It's perfectly fine, it's part of you expressing who you are really.   was just sharing his own finding of coincidental events adding on to speculation.  If one side disagrees with the other then that's the discussion.  

Now I know I might be tooting my own horn here, but all this is what shapes the personality of this community.  All of you guys just sharing your thought, as community members, helps shape the overall community itself.  All we (staff) do is just step in when we feel that it's stepping over the line (aka threatening), horribly off topic, or spam.  Our job is just to make sure the community has the capacity to grow and take on whatever personality it wants.

Also... we do participate in the discussion because we consider ourselves members of the community as well (seriously...  Community member first, staff member second).  

Don't be afraid to speak your mind! 

Ok done with this pep talk!


----------



## SeriesN

Always appreciate good reading material while drinking my morning Coffee with toasts.  

Gracious.


----------



## drmike

Oh yeah, and since I am running a special today on coffin nails, buy one get one free:
http://www.intelius.com/Find-Phone-Address/Wilkes+Barre-PA/Thomas-Dale.html

He's numero uno, that's first place to you Yankees. Search for Crystal Dale there to be sure on the right profile.

Notice his name, like Buffalooed_mommy said:

Thomas *LEONARD* Dale


Also known as (a/k/a's):

Thomas Leonard Dale
Tom Dale
Dale Tom
Dale Thomas


What's up with the AKA list... Weirdness.


----------



## texteditor

buffalooed said:


> Oh yeah, and since I am running a special today on coffin nails, buy one get one free:
> 
> http://www.intelius.com/Find-Phone-Address/Wilkes+Barre-PA/Thomas-Dale.html
> 
> 
> He's numero uno, that's first place to you Yankees. Search for Crystal Dale there to be sure on the right profile.
> 
> 
> Notice his name, like Buffalooed_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Thomas *LEONARD* Dale
> 
> 
> Also known as (a/k/a's):
> 
> 
> Thomas Leonard Dale
> 
> 
> Tom Dale
> 
> 
> Dale Tom
> 
> 
> Dale Thomas
> 
> 
> What's up with the AKA list... Weirdness.


Like mobsters, he goes by a bunch of aliases


----------



## drmike

Damn kids, where's LET @jake to steal the piece and run with it on Lowend*.

Let's not be so transparent @jake or your loyalties will become apparent.   I know, nothing vile, your grade school doesn't allow smartphone time until lunch.


----------



## Francisco

Brutal.

Honestly I'm not surprised. I think they absorbed UG when they started closing out all the non-CC locations.

Do they still run a UK location or is that closed down as well due to "DDOS attacks"?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Brutal.
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm not surprised. I think they absorbed UG when they started closing out all the non-CC locations.


They are all in, full Colocrossing locations, Chicago, Los Angeles, Buffalo and Atlanta.  What did you expect something else?  It's the CC calling card.

Other point that burns my britches is UGVPS runs these crazy plans on special that never end (the coupon always works).  Yet when you go to their website a 2GB plan is something like $18/mo compared to $19 for six months.

There ought to be laws and enforcement of such pricing.  It is identical to what CVPS does and Chris prides himself on.


----------



## Francisco

buffalooed said:


> They are all in, full Colocrossing locations, Chicago, Los Angeles, Buffalo and Atlanta.  What did you expect something else?  It's the CC calling card.
> 
> Other point that burns my britches is UGVPS runs these crazy plans on special that never end (the coupon always works).  Yet when you go to their website a 2GB plan is something like $18/mo compared to $19 for six months.
> 
> There ought to be laws and enforcement of such pricing.  It is identical to what CVPS does and Chris prides himself on.


The last time I heard UGVPS come up was during the CVPS hacks but past that they've been pretty much silent. Before that the only time we heard from them was during the supposed UK attacks.

During the first CVPS hack they disappeared as well and no one was getting ticket replies, etc. Same thing happened when CVPS did their bi-quarterly customer data dump & node flushing. I'm not talking out of my ass here, you're welcome to check the LEB sales threads where you'll see people talk about 4+ day ticket replies or not getting a reply at all.

Francisco


----------



## nunim

Francisco said:


> Brutal.
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm not surprised. I think they absorbed UG when they started closing out all the non-CC locations.
> 
> 
> Do they still run a UK location or is that closed down as well due to "DDOS attacks"?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I would think this is the most likely, I'm fairly sure they weren't a CC shell when first they opened as "Crystal" offered me services in areas when CC does not operate.

If you could link CC to the DDOS attacks then you'd have something but these threads are getting a little silly.  I would like to know what is buffaloed interest in this as well.  

Also I'm not sure this is "Industry News".

[edit] Looks like they're still reselling ServerStadium as well - https://www.ugvps.com/dedicatedhosting.php - http://www.serverstadium.com/


----------



## Licensecart

Nice find, so many Dales there haha.


----------



## drmike

nunim said:


> I would think this is the most likely, I'm fairly sure they weren't a CC shell when first they opened as "Crystal" offered me services in areas when CC does not operate.
> 
> If you could link CC to the DDOS attacks then you'd have something but these threads are getting a little silly.  I would like to know what is buffaloed interest in this as well.
> 
> Also I'm not sure this is "Industry News".


When UGVPS opened, nope, not a CVPS/CC shell.   They offered out of Lenoir, NC, and the UK.  Signature calling card for a flip of ownership is doing away with non CC locations.

CC makes it clear you won't see them DDoS'ing from their own network.   I don't get into that side of the industry, hack forums, etc. other than researching providers.

As far as this being Industry News, why most certainly it is.  Up until now, you along with everyone else had been snookered.   You didn't know this yesterday and news it is.

Mind you, I expect some folks around here to have their tiny VPS "business" and need to put bacon on the table working elsewhere, perhaps even at a "larger" industry company.  But when this happens and the person hides that they work at the larger company in the same niche while claiming to be a "customer" of that company you'd be mighty naive to believe the two companies were not one in the same.  Especially where the offers are copycats of one another..

All that said, I believe Fran was pointing to UGVPS dropping the soap and being busy searching for it while CVPS was dealing with deleted nodes.  So busy, that their own support was non existent to customers.  Slap me if I am wrong.

*"I would like to know what is buffaloed interest in this as well."*

Everyone should be interested in this and related information.  Normal people and honest companies do not conduct business like this.

If you have places like BottomEnd, err, LowEnd, pushing their CC house brand companies and controlled fronts, what do you have?  An artificial marketplace.  It's bad for other businesses and bad for the industry.  It isn't natural competition.

Just look at what Biloh does over on LowEndTalk editing posts and blocking vpsBoard references.  Free speech lacking zone with unfair idiot style censorship to protect the house taking.

For record, yet again, I am not a provider.  I do not own vpsBoard either.   I'll gladly donate time, energy and or money to make sure this site continues to operate.

To expand:  I am not employed at this time by any provider in a customer support capacity.   I do not have a financial position, ownership, shares, etc. in any VPS, hosting  or data services company.


----------



## Francisco

nunim said:


> I would think this is the most likely, I'm fairly sure they weren't a CC shell when first they opened as "Crystal" offered me services in areas when CC does not operate.
> 
> If you could link CC to the DDOS attacks then you'd have something but these threads are getting a little silly.  I would like to know what is buffaloed interest in this as well.
> 
> Also I'm not sure this is "Industry News".
> 
> [edit] Looks like they're still reselling ServerStadium as well - https://www.ugvps.com/dedicatedhosting.php - http://www.serverstadium.com/


I wouldn't say CC has taken part in any of the floods. While it "adds up" in the LEB purchase as well as the floods we suffered during our migration, there's no proof and making *that* claim will get you served.

Chris himself has been on a purchase spree and has bragged to multiple people about all the brands he personally owns now. He won't give names but I know he contacted me multiple times looking to either buy out a single location or a full on 51%.

Francisco


----------



## nunim

buffalooed said:


> To expand:  I am not employed at this time by any provider in a customer support capacity.   I do not have a financial position, ownership, shares, etc. in any VPS, hosting  or data services company.


While I agree with you on most of your points, it seems like you have a personal vendetta against CC.  I don't like their shoddy business practices any more then you but the amount of time and effort you put in to it seems obsessive at times.  

I won't purchase a VPS at any CC location, because of their shitty business and the fact they STILL DON'T HAVE IPv6!!


----------



## drmike

the amount of time and effort you put in to it seems obsessive at times

Indeed.  But I suspect it's proportional to the amount of time they spend plotting, monitoring and reposting my materials.

Until every sensible potential buyer is aware of the BS over there and not skewed by LowEnd* and their stellar search plastering, onward ho' I go.


----------



## jcaleb

Good effort buffalooed for the long post.  Boss Fran, are you still judging kickstarter with tim?


----------



## jarland

They leave us mysteries, we enjoy solving them (not that I had a hand in this). Who doesn't love a good puzzle? CC/CVPS are excellent puzzle crafters so it's no surprise that one might zero in on them to get their fix. Puzzles stimulate the mind.


----------



## concerto49

jcaleb said:


> Good effort buffalooed for the long post. Boss Fran, are you still judging kickstarter with tim?


The new 1 has no judges. Community based.


----------



## Francisco

jcaleb said:


> Good effort buffalooed for the long post.  Boss Fran, are you still judging kickstarter with tim?


The new crew never asked nor would they have 

I'm assuming it's the same deal for Tim.

Francisco


----------



## Epidrive

What the fuck


----------



## drmike

Look, guys, we have more Tommy love to share:


6 matches for *tleo*

29/05/2013 11:15am [email protected]
29/05/2013 12:51pm [email protected]
11/06/2013 05:44am [email protected]
11/06/2013 06:03am [email protected]
11/06/2013 08:35am [email protected]
12/07/2013 09:33am [email protected]

Unique IP's/hostnames: 3

172.245.32.7
198.23.134.20
198.23.134.9

Those are Tleo's IRC logins --- public info baby.   Reference the IPs.  2 on Minethegrid's IP space. 1 on ChicagoVPS.

The date range 5-29-2013 - 7-12-2013.


----------



## drmike

Oh, you thought I was done did you?

Bet you didn't know that not only does Thomas Dale own/run UGVPS, but he works for ChicagoVPS as an administrator.

But that's not news, this is the news:

*THOMAS DALE IS AN EMPLOYEE OF COLOCROSSING*​
$10 USD for any ColoCrossing customer that sends/posts a screencap of Thomas Dale on their panel interacting with you.

Thomas Dale, yes the very same Thomas Dale will be labeling his title as "Operations, ColoCrossing.com"

EDIT:  Emails will work fine as well


----------



## drmike

Okay, so I get one taker.  But I only can use the info in small extract.... Grr!!

$20 to any CC customer with Thomas Dale in ticketing or portal.  Or are all CC hosts in cahoots with the mother uddership in Buffalo?   Free crap and discounts sure makes people lose their integrity.  Take my $20.


----------



## drmike




----------



## DeanClinton

I've just searched my e-Mail as I knew Thomas sounded familiar...

I found two tickets answered by:


---------------
Thomas Leonard
ChicagoVPS Support Tech
[email protected]
... if that helps.

One in June and one in August.


----------



## BlueVM

Even if all of it is true, how does it impact the VPS the end user receives?

If the quality of the product is good people flock to a host, if its bad they leave. While it is deceitful to say you run one company and have a bunch of shell companies, it doesn't impact the quality of the product. What it probably does impact is the quality of the support (EG: not great) because they're running all over the place trying to manage 2 - 10 different networks in essence.

I won't say I support it, but Colo Crossing does provide us with decent pricing for what we receive. We have other networks besides just CC because that's market demand. The problem is there aren't many locations you can get on a budget, especially not quality ones.

Perhaps instead of trying to find shell companies you could support companies that are doing a good job in the industry. Poorly ran companies are a dime a dozen (hell we aren't perfect), but its easy to tell who we work for: ourselves.

Edit: BTW: Your new avatar is slightly creepy. No ill will intended.


----------



## MartinD

BlueVM said:


> Even if all of it is true, how does it impact the VPS the end user receives?


You can't really be serious with that question? Look at the number of people who are specifically looking for locations that have nothing to do with CC. The customers now looking to move away from CC is growing daily. Even Fran has mentioned he loses out on business because he is with CC and people don't want that.



BlueVM said:


> The problem is there aren't many locations you can get on a budget, especially not quality ones.


*BINGO*! Herein lies the problem; you've put yourself in a position whereby you have to use crap like that in order to 'run' a business. There is someone else on here who has done exactly the same thing. One could say that it's not your fault though as CC is well known to reel customers in with silly offers which then makes it extremely difficult to leave. Why? Well, you're paying a few dollars for a dedicated server and making a lot more money off it in comparison. Where else can you do that?

Running a business is all about juggling the costs to ensure you can maximise profit while maintaining sustainability. Anyone can get a cheap dedicated server and sell services from it. Not everyone can pick up the pieces when they find that cheap revenue source being removed or, in fact, unable to move anywhere else.

In a way, it's a thumbs up to CC for essentially luring people in and in effect, holding them prisoner because they can't move out. Why? Well, they'd have to charge their customers more... and customers wont pay more = yer fucked.

A more savvy head on your shoulders at the beginning would have thrown up all kinds of warning signs when you started down that path.


----------



## SkylarM

BlueVM said:


> Perhaps instead of trying to find shell companies you could support companies that are doing a good job in the industry. Poorly ran companies are a dime a dozen (hell we aren't perfect), but its easy to tell who we work for: ourselves.


I think the information buff posts is entirely valuable information. The issue here is that honesty is apparently just too hard to come by in the industry.  There are plenty of companies that just lie through their teeth because they feel they have to. At this point I could care less about what company owns what company or what company owns their hardware versus renting their hardware, I just care about the company being honest and not attempting to cover stuff up. That goes right back to companies that say "New York" instead of Buffalo. Some providers feel they have to hide their provider, because it's an obvious CC location to try and get customers, what else is said company willing to lie about to get you in the door?



BlueVM said:


> Even if all of it is true, how does it impact the VPS the end user receives?.



If a company is willing to cover up their affiliations with other companies, then what ELSE are they willing to outright lie about? The amount of people they cram per node when they say they don't do that? The way their backups and data-recovery systems work? The amount of STAFFING they have? How "big" and "successful" their company is doing when in reality they aren't? At what point is the line drawn?


----------



## drmike

SOMEONE better call the Coast Guard.


----------



## BlueVM

MartinD said:


> You can't really be serious with that question? Look at the number of people who are specifically looking for locations that have nothing to do with CC. The customers now looking to move away from CC is growing daily. Even Fran has mentioned he loses out on business because he is with CC and people don't want that.
> 
> *BINGO*! Herein lies the problem; you've put yourself in a position whereby you have to use crap like that in order to 'run' a business. There is someone else on here who has done exactly the same thing. One could say that it's not your fault though as CC is well known to reel customers in with silly offers which then makes it extremely difficult to leave. Why? Well, you're paying a few dollars for a dedicated server and making a lot more money off it in comparison. Where else can you do that?
> 
> Running a business is all about juggling the costs to ensure you can maximise profit while maintaining sustainability. Anyone can get a cheap dedicated server and sell services from it. Not everyone can pick up the pieces when they find that cheap revenue source being removed or, in fact, unable to move anywhere else.
> 
> In a way, it's a thumbs up to CC for essentially luring people in and in effect, holding them prisoner because they can't move out. Why? Well, they'd have to charge their customers more... and customers wont pay more = yer fucked.
> 
> A more savvy head on your shoulders at the beginning would have thrown up all kinds of warning signs when you started down that path.


We could move out of CC, we would still be profitable. I couldn't get better quality in any of the locations we have for less cost. If/when I can find another location with another provider (within 25% pricing difference) that offers the kind of performance we expect I jump on it. Fact is we're juggling the costs vs quality and that's why we're with them. I'm not a huge fan of the way CC operates politically/ethically, but they do provide a decent service.


----------



## MartinD

That's exactly what I said.

You've based your business around the prices you're getting from CC with only a 25% tolerance for you to move.

"find another location with another provider that offers the kind of performance we expect"

1) CC's network really isn't great in comparison to many others.

2) CC can't provide you with IPv6.

3) CC is run by people with known dubious backgrounds and poor ethics at best.

Tell me again about this performance of which you speak?

"I couldn't get better quality in any of the locations we have for less cost"

Yes, again, that's what I said. You're getting relatively newish hardware for silly cheap prices - not many places will be able to compete with that. Why? Well, other places run proper, legitimate businesses with morals and ethics. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## drmike

I'm trying to be nice before I open up a can of whipped ass and dish it out for lunch.

BlueVM's post makes me want to gouge my eyeballs out and throw them.  All I can/will say is I've long suspected BlueVM to be on the inside track at CC/CVPS.  Certainly getting sweetheart-I-love-you pricing and probably near giveaway price on IPs.

Tell me or PM me what you have for space rental in which location and I'll see about getting that 25% range pricing in a superior datacenter--- especially in Buffalo where they are round-robin'ing the upstreams or did you miss that? 

CC gets one thing right, price point.  Rest of it is just a sales blowjob.  They'll tell you anything to close a deal.  Crissic saw that happen, so have others.

My take, CC finds mainly small wannabe companies who shouldn't be pretending to wear big boy pants.  They rope them in, make them dependent (most of these folks have ZERO real experience), milk the monthly and when/if they get behind but are likeable or viable, they eat them from the inside out and put the puppet back out with Jon's hand up their ass.

Puppets.


----------



## BlueVM

@MartinD - 25% is a large margin on collocation. That's $300 - $500 a rack monthly at most of our locations. Private Layer is in the 35% range, I still went with them. Our pricing isn't an issue, that's a large margin.


----------



## drmike

DeanClinton said:


> I've just searched my e-Mail as I knew Thomas sounded familiar...
> 
> I found two tickets answered by:
> 
> 
> ---------------
> Thomas Leonard
> ChicagoVPS Support Tech
> [email protected]
> ... if that helps.
> 
> One in June and one in August.


Damn Thomas Dale not only has name issues in real life with ROUND ROBIN name selection, but he has the same problem at "work".

He's in Operations at CC one moment then the next he's a Support Technician at ChicagoVPS.

Does the hired help perform diaper changes and do janitorial detail at daycare also?

And.... He's lying about his name at CVPS.   Thomas Dale = Thomas Leonard Dale.

Nothing wrong with that   Unless you are trying to hide the fact that Colocrossing and ChicagoVPS are the same company, again.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Just popping in here to say let's keep it friendly


----------



## mikho

Just throwing this out:


Do you really think that this thing about working for two companys as support tech is something unique?


If you look around I'll bet you will find someone else doing it.


Disclaimer: i'm not taking any side in this discussion at all.


----------



## drmike

mikho said:


> Do you really think that this thing about working for two companys as support tech is something unique?


Absolutely true.  Tons of ticket handlers multitasking for multiple companies.   From the luxury of their own home/apartment as a consultant/freelancer/etc.

These folks tend not to be playing in billing though and operations.  That's going on in this instance at CC.

It's nearly ditto to the Jere Shinkle relationship that made ZERO sense.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

BlueVM said:


> The problem is there aren't many locations you can get on a budget, especially not quality ones.


That's not quite the problem.  Quality comes with a cost, always has.  That's why you don't see us competing in the ridiculous RAM races.  If your only choice is having to 'go budget' (NOT something a host should do), then you should either be working very hard to resolve that situation, or step out of the market if you can't afford to do things properly.  Honestly... if you want to run a business, and you have to resort to mob deals to make it happen?  Pretty clear where you're going to end up.


----------



## jarland

I'm amazed that bluevm actually said that the content of one's character does not impact the work of one's hands. It absolutely does. It would be absurd to think that morality cannot be applied as context to anything but preferences and opinions. It is how we judge the value of a man's word. What value does one hold when their words hold no weight? Of what use can one be in any collaboration when their word is never to be trusted? Why then would someone trust them as their foundation?


----------



## BlueVM

@jarland - I did not say that. I said:

If the quality of the product is good people flock to a host, if its bad they leave. While it is deceitful to say you run one company and have a bunch of shell companies, it doesn't impact the quality of the product.

Lieing through your teeth always has a cost. I mentioned bad support as one of the examples of that.


----------



## jarland

I stated it back as I read it, which can be a mistake. Either way I'm a customer of yours but you've known where I stand with CC


----------



## nunim

MartinD said:


> You can't really be serious with that question? Look at the number of people who are specifically looking for locations that have nothing to do with CC. The customers now looking to move away from CC is growing daily. Even Fran has mentioned he loses out on business because he is with CC and people don't want that.


Although this is the way I feel, aside from here and LET, most people don't have the first clue who ColoCrossing is as they're very small fish. The crap quality of their network and lack of IPv6 probably loses them more customers then any of terrible reputation.


----------



## MannDude

I'm actually surprised that this has gone on for 4 pages with no dispute from UGVPS or CVPS.

I doubt they _haven't_ heard about it yet, certainly someone has pointed them to this thread.


----------



## Reece-DM

MannDude said:


> I'm actually surprised that this has gone on for 4 pages with no dispute from UGVPS or CVPS.
> 
> I doubt they _haven't_ heard about it yet, certainly someone has pointed them to this thread.


What ya know, CVPS is back on LEB!


----------



## drmike

Maybe someone should tell the LEB buyers about this little thread... and the other threads...


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> Maybe someone should tell the LEB buyers about this little thread... and the other threads...


You and I both know those responses would be removed quickly. They don't want links to vpsB posted on their site(s) if they can help it, even if it's relevant content that is not found elsewhere.

We're much smaller than them, and I don't care if you link to http://webhostingtalk.com, http://lowendtalk.com, http://lowendbox.com or http://hostingdiscussion.com , but Jon and/or the mods get all sort of butthurt over vpsBoard.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> You and I both know those responses would be removed quickly. They don't want links to vpsB posted on their site(s) if they can help it, even if it's relevant content that is not found elsewhere.
> 
> We're much smaller than them, and I don't care if you link to http://webhostingtalk.com, http://lowendtalk.com, http://lowendbox.com or http://hostingdiscussion.com , but Jon and/or the mods get all sort of butthurt over vpsBoard.


I told him once that he reeks of fear.  I really cant think of any better description for how they act.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> I told him once that he reeks of fear.  I really cant think of any better description for how they act.


All the manhood in that family tree seems to be locked up with dear old dad. Poor old dad should have made a stain instead of a son.  Too bad the son is so pro fake wars and doing underhanded stuff in business that is ANTI-the American success story, plus censoring folks at will.  Dad seems to be a total 180.

Stinks of fear, no doubt about it.    But all you sensed with your training is the scent of weasel.  A weasel who knew inevitably, someone like you would see more to that weakness and realize the underlying deceits.

Sad you guys got snookered/lured, against your better judgment.


----------



## Epidrive

MannDude said:


> You and I both know those responses would be removed quickly. They don't want links to vpsB posted on their site(s) if they can help it, even if it's relevant content that is not found elsewhere.
> 
> 
> We're much smaller than them, and I don't care if you link to http://webhostingtalk.com, http://lowendtalk.com, http://lowendbox.com or http://hostingdiscussion.com , but Jon and/or the mods get all sort of butthurt over vpsBoard.


Maybe you can x-post this on LET, and then link the LEB listing to the xposted LET thread?


----------



## mpkossen

SkylarM said:


> I think the information buff posts is entirely valuable information. The issue here is that honesty is apparently just too hard to come by in the industry.  There are plenty of companies that just lie through their teeth because they feel they have to. At this point I could care less about what company owns what company or what company owns their hardware versus renting their hardware, I just care about the company being honest and not attempting to cover stuff up. That goes right back to companies that say "New York" instead of Buffalo. Some providers feel they have to hide their provider, because it's an obvious CC location to try and get customers, what else is said company willing to lie about to get you in the door?
> 
> If a company is willing to cover up their affiliations with other companies, then what ELSE are they willing to outright lie about? The amount of people they cram per node when they say they don't do that? The way their backups and data-recovery systems work? The amount of STAFFING they have? How "big" and "successful" their company is doing when in reality they aren't? At what point is the line drawn?


Hypocritically, buffalooed hides his own identity while demanding openness and transparency from CC/CVPS/UGVPS etc. The only person that ever fought this was Chris, I remember.


----------



## SkylarM

mpkossen said:


> Hypocritically, buffalooed hides his own identity while demanding openness and transparency from CC/CVPS/UGVPS etc. The only person that ever fought this was Chris, I remember.


Referring to what exactly? His name? If it is personal name, then I think it's fair game to protect your personal identity if not affiliated with a specific company. We're talking about legal business entities here performing not-so-legal actions, not personal spats between two individuals. Timmy didn't steal Bobbies lunch money and lie about it here.

If it was the competition making the posts, then sure. But it's not. I very highly doubt he is operating under malicious intent for his own personal profits.


----------



## drmike

mpkossen said:


> Hypocritically, buffalooed hides his own identity while demanding openness and transparency from CC/CVPS/UGVPS etc. The only person that ever fought this was Chris, I remember.


Here's the pickle smarty,  I am not a corporation.   I am not hiding behind some veil to protect my stuff from legal claims like your buddies and those paying your paycheck.  Come troll all you want, but you are on the payroll over there and are bitter your "friends" are on the radar or are being paid to troll.   

They put themselves on the radar.  Lengthy list of lies, deceptions and creative reality twists.  It has been many years in the making.  Plus, they are a corporation and subject to public scrutiny.

Let's revise the wording --- openness and transparency. Openness I could give a crap about.  Perhaps some open source switches would be a good idea for CC   I think you have some... Errr....  I don't use the word openness.

Transparency,  funny world fella.

Definition: ... easy to see through, understand, or recognize; obvious ....

Would that be such a terrible thing?  Everything about CC is shrouded in strangeness.  Is it too much to ask that staff/employees actually be real people?  Is it too much to ask that same company doesn't have perverse staff overlaps with "customer" companies?

I expect a small $2/mo VPS company to pay people sh!t.  But a facility "owner".  A company that prides itself on a million dollar router, a new HQ's and other shows of flash in the pan...   Well I expect them to pay folks a living wage so the employees aren't having to whore themselves out to the customers.  That's not my story, that's what you want me to believe that there is no conflict.  CC employees just migrate to CVPS during their free time to make a little extra dough.

Since you brought up Mr. Mouth's name.  Let me point out again, that you folks at CC use CVPS as a "Case Study".  Even though, a blind man who sells pork for a living can see that is bogus.

The same Chicago fella, said in public that he NEVER WORKED FOR CC.  That Biloh just put him on the website to make the company look big/real/established.   Last time I checked, that constitutes fraud and false advertising.  It surely puts a dent in sanity and validity of the Case Study.

Then you have this other issue with SummitServers, a subsidiary of CC you probably didn't even realize existed:



> "Summit is the brain child of two ex-Cisco engineers. With over 18 years of combined networking experience"


For transparency sake,  you and your colleagues CANNOT support this claim.  It is bogus, was bogus and will remain forever bogus.  You never had two ex-Cisco engineers.  Never.  You had one very smart guy though who is lingering in the hallways, so I'd watch before trying to BS your way over that. I know, blame it on the marketing goon of years past, yeah rogue employee.   Too bad it's still live: www.summit-servers.com/aboutus.php


----------



## drmike

TL;DR = CC leadership has lied and continues to lie.  Nothing wrong with lying now is there?

​ ​
I'm your Mama
I'm your Daddy
I'm that nigga
In the alley
I'm your doctor
When in need


----------



## drmike

Hello, I am Thomas Dale and I endorse ChicagoVPS.

"Great company!"



Link: https://www.facebook.com/chicagovps


----------



## MannDude

Haha, damn.


----------



## texteditor

MannDude said:


> Haha, damn.


----------



## jarland

buffalooed said:


> TL;DR = CC leadership has lied and continues to lie. Nothing wrong with lying now is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm your Mama
> 
> 
> I'm your Daddy
> 
> 
> I'm that nigga
> 
> 
> In the alley
> 
> 
> I'm your doctor
> 
> 
> When in need


The fuck is this post....


Lol


----------



## MannDude

jarland said:


> The fuck is this post....
> 
> 
> Lol


Never heard the song, 'Pusherman'?


----------



## drmike

When I think about the CVPS + CC guys I think of this too...


----------



## Jeffrey

I, personally, do not purchase any VPS's in any ColoCrossing location.  Chris is an immature dick and he doesn't give a flying shit about his clients.  In my eye's, ChicagoVPS IS ColoCrossing, so therefor, Chris works for ColoCrossing.  This news is not surprising to me.


----------



## JayZ

I'm guessing you put so much effort into bashing cvps because you are a competitor and your not doing so well? Maybe I'm wrong.

One does have to think that all of the negativity, regardless of the provider your bashing is bad for the industry as a whole.

But thats not really why i'm here. I want anthonySmith to give me the link to the $3/yr vps plan advertised in his signature. cant pass up that deal.


----------



## drmike

Here's my reply to "JayZ".  Welcome to the site bubba.

Unsure who the pointed comments were for, but I'll take them.

Negativity = bad for the industry?  Sure it is.   But the industry is legendarily awful.  Summer hosts, runners, hacker skids, companies that sell imaginary resources, some companies that sell annuals and do their damnedest to get rid of customers along the way, it goes on and on.  All the problems with ownership of sites like this by hosts... Yeah, the industry makes SnakeOil salesmen of past look relatively, well legit.

Unsure why you took the time to post to get the Mr. Freebie special, cause that's off topic.  It's an IPv6 only plan FYI.


----------



## Lee

I agree that the whole CC thing is getting old, however if there is something new in terms of a previously unknown or perhaps uncertain connection that casts a different light on a provider then it's right for it to be discussed.


----------



## mikho

JayZ said:


> I'm guessing you put so much effort into bashing cvps because you are a competitor and your not doing so well? Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> One does have to think that all of the negativity, regardless of the provider your bashing is bad for the industry as a whole.
> 
> 
> But thats not really why i'm here. I want anthonySmith to give me the link to the $3/yr vps plan advertised in his signature. cant pass up that deal.


Www.Lowendspirit.com


Read the information about what you will get really careful so you don't expect more then you will get. Earlier today there were around 30 spots ledt on the NL node. Then there will be no more unless someone gives their up.


----------



## mikho

buffalooed said:


> Unsure why you took the time to post to get the Mr. Freebie special, cause that's off topic. It's an IPv6 only plan FYI.


Wrong, it comes with 20 dedicated ports on a NAT IPv4 and a handful IPv6.


So it's not a IPv6 only plan.


----------



## jarland

JayZ said:


> I'm guessing you put so much effort into bashing cvps because you are a competitor and your not doing so well? Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> One does have to think that all of the negativity, regardless of the provider your bashing is bad for the industry as a whole.
> 
> 
> But thats not really why i'm here. I want anthonySmith to give me the link to the $3/yr vps plan advertised in his signature. cant pass up that deal.


I'll stake my personal reputation (not some perceived internet one) and livelihood on him not running a competitive business. I'll hand over my keys and and my debit card to anyone who proves otherwise.


----------



## texteditor

JayZ said:


> I'm guessing you put so much effort into bashing cvps because you are a competitor and your not doing so well? Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> One does have to think that all of the negativity, regardless of the provider your bashing is bad for the industry as a whole.


I'm not a provider and I bash on CVPS, mostly because I hate to see a bunch of scummy shell companies colluding to scam people into buying shoddy or defunct services, but also because Chris is a huge asshole


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

JayZ said:


> I'm guessing you put so much effort into bashing cvps because you are a competitor and your not doing so well? Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> One does have to think that all of the negativity, regardless of the provider your bashing is bad for the industry as a whole.
> 
> But thats not really why i'm here. I want anthonySmith to give me the link to the $3/yr vps plan advertised in his signature. cant pass up that deal.


I am affiliated with a provider, and I'll "bash" specific actions and mentalities out of principle.  It's not a matter of competition - hell, it takes more than just a group of cookie-cutter Solus provisionists to even be considered competition for us and some other hosts here anyways.


----------



## JayZ

ipv6 is fun. My provider (cox) does not offer ipv6 addresses nor do they handle it well, they tunnel over HE i think. A VM on a native ipv6 network for 3E, ~$4.50/yr is worth it just to screw around with.

hopefully the NAT on ipv4 wont mess with openVPN if I go that route to get over from COX.


----------



## JayZ

buffalooed said:


> Here's my reply to "JayZ".  Welcome to the site bubba.
> 
> Unsure who the pointed comments were for, but I'll take them.
> 
> Negativity = bad for the industry?  Sure it is.   But the industry is legendarily awful.  Summer hosts, runners, hacker skids, companies that sell imaginary resources, some companies that sell annuals and do their damnedest to get rid of customers along the way, it goes on and on.  All the problems with ownership of sites like this by hosts... Yeah, the industry makes SnakeOil salesmen of past look relatively, well legit.
> 
> Unsure why you took the time to post to get the Mr. Freebie special, cause that's off topic.  It's an IPv6 only plan FYI.


Comments pointed to everyone in general.

All true. But this board, so far seams as if it was constructed to do nothing but bash cvps/cc and some other "shells", "buddies", etc. I'm sure if you, buffalood put the same kind of research into other companies you yould find more of the same.

I posted because i could not find the offier on his website. Seamed like a quick way to find it, and it was.


----------



## drmike

Feel free @JayZ to recommend a dirty company and I'll gladly dig them.


----------



## JayZ

no good example at the moment but their have been cases of rackspace buying "review" websites just to clean up dirty comments.

Hostgator has also bought some of their largest resellers, reportedly with extreme coercion and then not acknowledging the purchase.


----------



## drmike

*"put the same kind of research into other companies you yould find more of the same"*

Yeah but if I did that these weasels would be left unchecked.


----------



## mikho

buffalooed said:


> Feel free @JayZ to recommend a dirty company and I'll gladly dig them.





buffalooed said:


> *"put the same kind of research into other companies you yould find more of the same"*
> 
> 
> Yeah but if I did that these weasels would be left unchecked.


Pick any top 3 from the latest vote about top providers. Have at it. Do your worst. i'm sure you will make time to continue with your other "investigations".


Disclaimer: I am NOT saying that any provider on the top list is a dirty company.


----------



## drmike

Well what good would analyzing the top 3 providers do?  As far as I am aware, none of them are monumental screw ups like our old friends...

In the end you says that none of them are a dirty provider.   Am I missing the point or was that just a wasted post?


----------



## MannDude

JayZ said:


> no good example at the moment but their have been cases of rackspace buying "review" websites just to clean up dirty comments.
> 
> Hostgator has also bought some of their largest resellers, reportedly with extreme coercion and then not acknowledging the purchase.


That actually sounds very interesting. Do you have any sources? I'd like to read more.

The industry in general has some very shady characters in it, but it's not much different than the level of shadiness that can be found in any industry really. But I'm all for being hit with some new knowledge.


----------



## mikho

buffalooed said:


> Well what good would analyzing the top 3 providers do? As far as I am aware, none of them are monumental screw ups like our old friends...
> 
> 
> In the end you says that none of them are a dirty provider. Am I missing the point or was that just a wasted post?


You asked for other hosts to look into, I gave some examples. You can however pick any provider out there. It is your choice.


I ment that I wouldnt call any of them dirty since I have nothing on them but I'm sure whoever you choose to investigate, you will find something.


I'll leave this now since I have nothing to add to the discussion.


----------



## drmike

Oh we thought this was dead... This thread really got under Fabozzi's skin... Busted kids...

Here's Fabozzi confirming what I said.  Tommy Dale baby is an employee of the Buffalo hosting Mafia.  Formerly of CVPS, who then passed him over to big daddy ColoCrossing.

Sure feels good to be vindicated and proven correct yet again...


----------



## drmike

Well team, UGVPS has the current offer on LowendBox.  $30 a year for a 2GB VPS...

http://lowendbox.com/blog/ugvps-30year-2gb-openvz-vps-in-chicago-los-angeles-atlanta-buffalo/#more-4506



> Let me first congratulate UGVPS with their anniversary! UGVPS were founded in October 2012 and are based in Wilkes Barre, PA. Since that time we have listed them a couple of times. Crystal noted that this offer is hosted on even better hardware than before, with servers now having new Xeon E3-v3 CPUs and LSI RAID cards. This offer is available in Chicago (IL), Los Angeles (CA), Atlanta (GA) and Buffalo (NY) all with ColoCrossing. Reviews for UGVPS have been mixed, with both very positive and very negative reviews having been posted on the internet. UGVPS did hire 4 additional support staff recently, so be sure to leave your own updated review after picking up this offer!


Anyone stupid enough to buy from UGVPS deserves the shell crap they are buying. 

How does a fellow so broke he goes to work for ChicagoVPS and ColoCrossing suddenly have 4 new support staff?  Get out of town with the posturing.  Crystal my ass, she's the baby's mama.

Yet another ColoCrossing own or invested in company.

What's next this week?  BlueVM ad?


----------



## DomainBop

> How does a fellow so broke he goes to work for ChicagoVPS and ColoCrossing suddenly have 4 new support staff?  Get out of town with the posturing.  Crystal my ass, she's the baby's mama.


I'm going to disagree with the "Crystal my ass" statement because I think Crystal does do the bulk of the work at UGVPS.

My only problem with today's LEB writeup _(besides the fact that I've given UGVPS a try twice and they completely sucked as far as reliabilty both times and their tech support had the technical skills of an amoeba) _is that ColoCrossing employee Thomas Dale also appears to be one of the owners of Warfront Cafe LLC (which either owns 100% or 49% of UGVPS depending on who you believe).  When you have a situation where a writeup is done on a "product" that is owned by an employee of the company that owns the blog,  FTC guidelines say you should disclose this fact _(I would link to the FTC guidelines but their M#[email protected]#$F#&$ing website is closed due to the Federal government shutdown)_


----------



## drmike

Then don't forget... You have Tommy Dale endorsing ChicagoVPS...  a company by all accounts that is at least partially owned by CC.

False advertising and testimonials?   Yep, you betcha!


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> I'm going to disagree with the "Crystal my ass" statement because I think Crystal does do the bulk of the work at UGVPS.
> 
> My only problem with today's LEB writeup _(besides the fact that I've given UGVPS a try twice and they completely sucked as far as reliabilty both times and their tech support had the technical skills of an amoeba) _is that ColoCrossing employee Thomas Dale also appears to be one of the owners of Warfront Cafe LLC (which either owns 100% or 49% of UGVPS depending on who you believe).  When you have a situation where a writeup is done on a "product" that is owned by an employee of the company that owns the blog,  FTC guidelines say you should disclose this fact _(I would link to the FTC guidelines but their M#[email protected]#$F#&$ing website is closed due to the Federal government shutdown)_



I think the two words you are looking for is, "cluster error"... err, "financial relationship"


----------



## wlanboy

DomainBop said:


> My only problem with today's LEB writeup _(besides the fact that I've given UGVPS a try twice and they completely sucked as far as reliabilty both times and their tech support had the technical skills of an amoeba) _is that ColoCrossing employee Thomas Dale also appears to be one of the owners of Warfront Cafe LLC (which either owns 100% or 49% of UGVPS depending on who you believe).


I was wondering about the ugvps offers too. They got tons of bad reviews/comments and were allowed to offer again and again. I stopped reading the blog post after this:



> Reviews for UGVPS have been mixed, with both very positive and very negative reviews having been posted on the internet.


----------



## drmike

Their offer on LEB is being received like a colon examination.

The positive uptakers are surprisingly, those in love with unbelievably cheap prices.  Same people are likely those that act on SPAM and buy designer counterfeit goods.

Buying tip #1 --- Does the company have any "About Us" type materials.   A company that can say tons about their products and technical stuff, but can't say anything about their own company, their operating principles,  etc. = AVOID.

Term of Service and Privacy Policy lack any real definition and NO CORPORATE CONTACT.

Most shocking?  No Acceptable Use Policy.   The AUP is included within the ToS and is semi-laughable:



> All services provided by UGVPS may be used for lawful purposes only. Transmission, storage, or presentation of any information, data or material in violation of any United States Federal, State or City law is prohibited.


Now we have providers applying CITY LEVEL LAWS?


----------



## Magiobiwan

Presumably City laws in the city where the servers are located?


----------



## drmike

It doesn't say which city and gosh there are some strange localities out there.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Now we have providers applying CITY LEVEL LAWS?


So will they terminate me if I stream music from my VPS at a volume that violates my local city's noise ordinance, or what? No loud music after midnight!


----------



## drmike

I'll bump this, cause UGVPS is having a spectacular implosion.  A week offline, cryptic defenses by CC cohorts and now Crystal claiming identify fraud by Thomas Dale and his cohorts:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17282/ugvps-offline-my-server-offline-more-than-5-days


----------



## texteditor

drmike said:


> I'll bump this, cause UGVPS is having a spectacular implosion.  A week offline, cryptic defenses by CC cohorts and now Crystal claiming identify fraud by Thomas Dale and his cohorts:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17282/ugvps-offline-my-server-offline-more-than-5-days


Oh my god, this is all so juicy



> Long story short...My soon to be ex-husband is a scammer and a thief. (I will refrain from getting personal and telling you how much of a sorry excuse of a man, or a father he is.)





> _am_ that person who was talked about. However, I never once logged into IRC in my life. I don't even know how to use it. I am not a fictitious person, but I have been impersonated on numerous occasions. (probably more than i'm aware of) The person claiming to be me is a man. A very bad bad man.





> _If you ask me this can be as fake as same as old Crystal. Or someone who run away from responsibility._
> 
> 
> It's just forum account. Or this Crystal looks more real than old one to anyone?





Code:


18 matches for *crystal*

+--------------------+------------------+------------+----------------------------------------+
| First seen         | Nick             | Ident      | Host                                   |
+--------------------+------------------+------------+----------------------------------------+
| 15/10/2012 07:04am | Crystal-ugvps    | ThrashIRC  | 24.229.108.253                         |
| 15/10/2012 23:32pm | Crystal-ugvps    | ~Thomas    | 24.229.108.253                         |
| 26/10/2012 05:07am | Crystal          | ~crystal   | 66.152.135.145                         |
| 26/10/2012 17:55pm | crystal-ugvps-mo | d0365a88   | gateway/web/freenode/ip.208.54.90.136  |
| 26/10/2012 18:24pm | crystal          | d0365a88   | gateway/web/freenode/ip.208.54.90.136  |
| 09/11/2012 04:51am | Crystal-UGVPS    | 18e56cfd   | gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.229.108.253 |
| 09/11/2012 04:59am | Crystal-UGVPS    | Crystal-UG | 24.229.108.253                         |
| 09/11/2012 17:34pm | Crystal-_        | ~crystal   | 66.152.135.145                         |
| 09/11/2012 17:35pm | Crystal-UGVPS_   | ~crystal   | 66.152.135.145                         |
| 09/11/2012 18:16pm | Crystal-UGVPS__  | Crystal-UG | 24.229.108.253                         |
| 24/11/2012 23:42pm | Crystal-UGVPS_   | ~AndChat32 | 66.152.135.145                         |
| 01/12/2012 12:14pm | Crystal-UGVPS    | ~crystal   | 24.229.108.253                         |
| 06/12/2012 13:41pm | Crystal-UGVPS_   | ~root      | 24.229.108.230                         |
| 06/12/2012 17:10pm | Crystal_         | ~root      | 24.229.108.230                         |
| 18/12/2012 01:50am | Crystal-UGVPS    | ~crystal   | 24.229.108.230                         |
| 01/01/2013 04:48am | Crystal-UGVPS    | ~crystal   | 24.229.108.242                         |
| 02/01/2013 00:51am | Crystal-UGVPS_   | Crystal-UG | 24.229.108.242                         |
| 02/01/2013 05:48am | Crystal-UGVPS_   | Crystal-UG | 24.229.108.253                         |
+--------------------+------------------+------------+----------------------------------------+


----------



## drmike

^--- at least one of those IPs was a smoking gun linking Thomas to ChicagoVPS   And, thereafter to ColoCrossing 

If this Crystal is the real Crystal, I can confirm her details.  I have a very important piece of personal identification relating to her in my hands.  She can pull her original out of her wallet.


----------



## budi1413

@drmike Are you Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## drmike

No, but I use to find people who couldn't be found traditionally.  Lots of funny/scary stories there.

Matter at hand, never smelled right.  Really, in the low end segment of teenage boys and those who should be over such a phase, the presence of a female is very odd.  There are some in the larger hosting segment, but low end, blah, women have more economic sense than to do that to themselves, so I think.

Note to others planning on cornering a market in illegal ways, covertly taking over the community website and pissing on my feet, don't do it.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> I'm going to disagree with the "Crystal my ass" statement because I think Crystal does do the bulk of the work at UGVPS.


It seems for once you got duped @DomainBop.

Having talked with Crystal I can confirm she never had a clue about UGVPS nor was involved.  She believed everything was in Thomas' name.

It wasn't until she found this thread that she pieced everything together.  That resulted in revoking the domain (ugvps.com).


----------



## nunim

Far as I can tell from that thread, she was aware of, if not complicit in the "fraud" until recently.  Now that UGVPS has tanked and won't be providing her any income she wants to come clean?  She stated herself that she was aware of the activity and just had not done anything until recently, and if you're a non-technical person, why come on an internet forum specialized in VPSes to tell your tale..  Doesn't add up to me, some parts may be true but there's some pieces of the puzzle missing.

I always thought "Crystal" was technically inept, but I guess she's even more inept than I ever dreamed possible.  I'm not really sure why you'd pretend to be a female, it's not like there's anything to gain in the market sector by doing that.  So apparently "Thomas" is no longer a CC employee, as Chris is "looking for him" ?


----------



## DomainBop

> I'm not really sure why you'd pretend to be a female, it's not like there's anything to gain in the market sector by doing that


I'll disagree.  The low end sector, especially LEB offers, attracts a lot of socially inept pubescent boys who spend their days playing Minecraft and have never come in contact with a girl.  Add a friendly female to a LEB offer (OMFG, a real girl talked to me!) and you have a marketing hit in that segment.


----------



## dzchimpo

nunim said:


> So apparently "Thomas" is no longer a CC employee, as Chris is "looking for him" ?


Would you believe a guy who until 2 days ago said that CVPS owning UGVPS was a story?

 




drmike said:


> Having talked with Crystal I can confirm she never had a clue about UGVPS nor was involved.  She believed everything was in Thomas' name.


What makes you believe that what she told you is true? 

 




drmike said:


> If this Crystal is the real Crystal, I can confirm her details.  I have a very important piece of personal identification relating to her in my hands.  She can pull her original out of her wallet.




Or a copy similiar to the one you seem to possess?


----------



## CrystalD

I was asked to join this forum, so here I am.


----------



## MartinD

Uhm. Okay.


----------



## MannDude

CrystalD said:


> I was asked to join this forum, so here I am.


Not by me, but welcome here anyway. I can't confirm that you're the real Crystal, but I can confirm your IP is residential to the same area and state as what I have for Thomas, so good enough for me.


----------



## drmike

Welcome Crystal.  I invited you.

Lisa Koyek, does that name ring a bell?


----------



## CrystalD

drmike said:


> Welcome Crystal.  I invited you.
> 
> Lisa Koyek, does that name ring a bell?


Yes it does. She moved in with Tom 1 month or less after we seperated.


----------



## MannDude

CrystalD said:


> Yes it does. She moved in with Tom 1 month or less after we seperated.


Doesn't seem like it lasted too long: http://ujsportal.pacourts.us/DocketSheets/MDJReport.aspx?docketNumber=MJ-11104-LT-0000082-2013


----------



## CrystalD

MannDude said:


> Doesn't seem like it lasted too long: http://ujsportal.pacourts.us/DocketSheets/MDJReport.aspx?docketNumber=MJ-11104-LT-0000082-2013


No, I don't think it did..But she did get away with a bunch of stuff that was for my children....and refused to return it


----------



## MannDude

CrystalD said:


> No, I don't think it did..But she did get away with a bunch of stuff that was for my children....and refused to return it


As stated on the other site, you really need to lawyer up. Even in a ruined financial situation you should be able to find a lawyer willing to help out, and everything going around is true then it shouldn't too dang hard to get legal justice.


----------



## CrystalD

MannDude said:


> As stated on the other site, you really need to lawyer up. Even in a ruined financial situation you should be able to find a lawyer willing to help out, and everything going around is true then it shouldn't too dang hard to get legal justice.


I am looking into it...Justice is all i want...


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> As stated on the other site, you really need to lawyer up. Even in a ruined financial situation you should be able to find a lawyer willing to help out, and everything going around is true then it shouldn't too dang hard to get legal justice.


The sooner the better since he continued the "Crystal" charade after registering the new ugeekvps.com domain on the 27th and the odds are payment accounts and any debts he is accumulating are still in your name.


----------



## CrystalD

DomainBop said:


> The sooner the better since he continued the "Crystal" charade after registering the new ugeekvps.com domain on the 27th and the odds are payment accounts and any debts he is accumulating are still in your name.


Does anyone know the price of tea in china? Post edited


----------



## MannDude

Also, by the way Crystal... you mentioned Chris sharing photos of a boat with "you" (Tom) in an effort to impress him. By chance do you have photos of said boat?

This is sort of unrelated to the matter, but I'd love to see it. After Tom worked for Chris' company, he worked for Jon's company. Chris and Jon share an office, and Jon's Dad has a nice little yacht named, "Velocity 1" that was built in 2005 that stays docked down in Florida. This has nothing to do with your thing, but I'd love to see if the picture of the boat that Chris shared as 'his' was Jon's Dad's boat


----------



## DomainBop

CrystalD said:


> Does anyone know the email address they are accepting payments with through paypal? I want to see if that is in my name and try to recover it.


I don't know the PayPal address they've been using since you recovered the ugvps.com domain 3 weeks ago but they've had at least 2 PayPal accounts since launching last year.  There was a thread earlier this week where a customer complained that UGVPS wasn't acknowledging his PayPal payment.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18207/ugvps-not-acknowledging-payment

See my post here for a list of the PayPal accounts and email addresses they were using prior to you grabbing the domain.


----------



## CrystalD

MannDude said:


> Also, by the way Crystal... you mentioned Chris sharing photos of a boat with "you" (Tom) in an effort to impress him. By chance do you have photos of said boat?
> 
> This is sort of unrelated to the matter, but I'd love to see it. After Tom worked for Chris' company, he worked for Jon's company. Chris and Jon share an office, and Jon's Dad has a nice little yacht named, "Velocity 1" that was built in 2005 that stays docked down in Florida. This has nothing to do with your thing, but I'd love to see if the picture of the boat that Chris shared as 'his' was Jon's Dad's boat


I don't have pictures, but Tom did tell me the name of the boat was Velocity 1. So yes, it was the same boat. LOL


----------



## drmike

So since Crystal is a victim of identity theft and UGVPS continues to operate, it is time to push the issue where it can be.

Crystal read this and get to making a to-do list:

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/identity-protection

Who has a number for PayPal?  A number where you can have them deal with stolen account/identity theft?

I show: 1 (402) 935-2050 (Consumer)  --- Can someone provide a line for these issues/fraud so she can get started?


----------



## drmike

Oh good ole Velocity 1...

http://ships.findthedata.org/l/24408/Velocity-1-in-Fort-Lauderdale-Florida


----------



## MannDude

CrystalD said:


> I don't have pictures, but Tom did tell me the name of the boat was Velocity 1. So yes, it was the same boat. LOL


Haha, that's golden. I figured it'd be that one. It's a nice boat, I understand why he'd want to pretend like it's his, haha.

Boat info for the curious: http://ships.findthedata.org/l/24408/Velocity-1-in-Fort-Lauderdale-Florida Belongs to Mr. Biloh, not Junior, and definitely not his best friend and office mate.


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> ....and definitely not his best friend and office mate.


It could be the office mate's.  I hear that Kohl's gives its employees great discounts.  Yachts for sale on aisle 5.


----------



## dzchimpo

So if Crystal controls the domain name, what happens if she installs a mail server and initiates a Paypal password reset?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Pfffffffffffffahahaha, Fabozzi on a boat?  That kid could manage a saltwater drowning in a landlocked state;  I honestly don't know whether to make the "old, leased, repeatedly resold" joke, or the "keys were jacked, boat was stolen and torched" joke.


----------



## MannDude

dzchimpo said:


> So if Crystal controls the domain name, what happens if she installs a mail server and initiates a Paypal password reset?


Good thinking. Need help with that Crystal?

Do you still have access to the domain?


----------



## CrystalD

DomainBop said:


> It could be the office mate's.  I hear that Kohl's gives its employees great discounts.  Yachts for sale on aisle 5.


lol!!!


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> So since Crystal is a victim of identity theft and UGVPS continues to operate, it is time to push the issue where it can be.
> 
> Crystal read this and get to making a to-do list:
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/identity-protection
> 
> Who has a number for PayPal?  A number where you can have them deal with stolen account/identity theft?
> 
> I show: 1 (402) 935-2050 (Consumer)  --- Can someone provide a line for these issues/fraud so she can get started?


         US toll free: 1-888-221-1161


4:00 AM to 10:00 PM Pacific Time Monday through Friday
6:00 AM to 8:00 PM Pacific Time Saturday and Sunday
Just tell them you're a victim of identity theft and they'll direct you to the right department


----------



## drmike

Anyone know where I parked my boat?

The original, not the recently scoured version:

http://archive.is/Q28iK

No Fixed Bridges, 100 amps (50/30/20), water & shower.
Private residence on a wide primary canal with turning basin and nice view of ICW. Well lit dock with no boat/dock on either side allows for easy docking. Separate gated entrance to dock from off-street parking. No live-aboards, occasional overnight OK.
Homeowner is a USCG captain, yacht broker and marine mechanic/surveyor (can assist if necessary).
$10/foot,
Call (716) 867-3696
[email protected]
Contact Number:
716 867-3696
Contact Email:
[email protected]
More Information
Dock ID:
6931
Price:
$$10/ft month
Address:
2631 NE 3rd Street
City:
Pompano Beach
State:
FL
Zip Code:
33062
Dock Location:
POMPANO
Access Type:
CANAL
Max Length:
65
Max Beam:
20
Max Draft:
6


----------



## MannDude

I'll admit, Jon's dad seems awesome as fuck. Nice yacht, nice place down in Florida, has commercial pilots license and can fly big ass planes. I bet he can also grill a perfect steak and is probably good at golf, too. Impressive. Sure it came from actual hard work and time put in the military, not just handed to him.

We're getting a bit off topic though. =/


----------



## drmike

Yeah his dad is the American dream superman....  Really.   Have to respect a man's military service and discipline.

----

Back on topic,  yes Crystal is indeed who she says she is.  I confirmed her photo to a selfie taken a bit ago and no doubt who she is.

Situation back in November with UGVPS domain failing and later redirecting to Google makes sense now.   She found out about the company (UGVPS) by reading our larger expose piece aka this thread.  Then she back filled the gaps in her reality and interactions. 

That lead to the whole domain failing and this weekend, the LET posts.


----------



## texteditor

lol, goddamn


----------



## drmike

I feel terrible for Crystal.  LET has done the faulty shakedown.  

People over there wouldn't believe they were getting jacked if I showed up at their front door and kicked them around their house while broadcasting it online.

The trail on UGVPS has been a long strange one.  Support was always massively spotty and in fits.  As-if it was solely one person providing support when they got around to it.  I called the Crystal routine bogus quite early on, that Thomas was running things.

A month or so someone contacted me about a refund they were due from UGVPS and the massive run around they were getting for weeks.  Makes sense now that PayPal probably was tanked or in the negative and since business is being ran so badly and no real backing (used as a personal piggybank) a refund could only be made after someone else bought.

For this reason I am iffy on UGVPS being sold to CVPS.   But honestly, CVPS doesn't have a sterling record on refunds.   So it's muddied waters.


----------



## drmike

A golden moment:


----------



## imperio

Tom and chris both seems to be passive guys.Who is the active one biloh ?


----------



## drmike

No doubt Biloh is the giver. 

Let me know when you spot either with a lady.   Know we've seen those two jabronis on big ship vacations with each other and other dudes.  

Each to their own. I only joked about their preferences previously, but with a screen capture like that and the overtly gay tones... well....


----------



## drmike

This story gets worse/funnier.

Thomas Dale only posted once to LET as himself, back in October 2012:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/5172/system-test-free-2-week-vps-details-inside
 



> mycsrt4 Member October 2012 edited October 2012 in Offers FlagThanks
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I want to test the reliability of this node. Looking for 10 testers to have a 2 week free trial. Please if your one of the ten people who sign up please send any issues and report what was great / good / bad / awful. (You can submit a ticket inside of whmcs to tech support) Suggestions wanted!!
> 
> This isnt going to be the main website(domain) and so far there is not a website. I rather work out the service before i worry about looks and a name.
> 
> This will be another lowendbox type host. I thank everyone in advance for all the testers.
> 
> Little info about the test accounts. Type: OpenVZ - SolusVM Cpu: 4 cores Ram: 1.5GB Space: 10GB Speed: 100MBPS Bandwidth: 300GB Location: East Coast
> 
> Signup Link: https://www.warfrontcafe.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=12
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tom


Then by November 1, 2012, he went full gender bender odd/nuts and started the Crystal routine: http://lowendbox.com/blog/ug-vps-4-99month-1gb-openvz-vps-in-north-carolina-chicago-and-uk/

I have money on he had no chance of accepting PayPal payments and started impersonating his wife then.

It's plausible based on that and the fact that WHOIS info on certain domain ranges say about the same.  IPs SWIP'd to Warfront Cafe, but contact emails are all @ugvps.


----------



## rds100

I don't understand the "can't accept paypal payments" thing. Isn't it super easy to register a company in Delaware or somewhere else and start accepting payments as a company?


----------



## drmike

Me either @rds100.

I think the corporate route is how to go in general.    Even the Iranian illegal hosts have figured that part out 

We'll find out soon enough what happened back then.  There are background conversations ongoing and concerning matters to tend to.

I'll put it out there --- I fear for Crystal's well being.   If all rings true and UGVPS is clearly imploding and/or unsalvageable makes for mighty pissy Thomas.   I'd advise him and his cohorts, friends, etc. to keep their distance from Crystal.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

UGVPS as an asset is pretty heavily tarnished at the moment, granted I don't know if this is applicable to the legal side of everything.

In the end of it all, from the information presented (granted this is a single source from Crystal herself) I do feel bad for her situation.  

I mean come on, horrible credit + no job but with two kids to feed?  I'm one of those people who think your or anyone else's actions should not affect the livelihood of children (or at least prohibit them from receiving the most basic care possible, being fed is one of them).  It's just a bad situation for Crystal it seems.  

I very much wish the best for her, although for more legal reasons I'd suggest stop posting and get help from a lawyer first thing Monday.


----------



## DomainBop

*the ugvps.com domain name is now unsuspended after Crystal provided GoDaddy with correct ownership info and so it is once again being forwarded to google.com* 

I posted the quote below on LET but the thread there was hijacked when someone attempted to turn it into a "buyvm sucks"  thread, so I'll repost my post here



> The contact info on all of the IP addresses that are SWIPed to UGVPS is invalid: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-198-23-167-128-1/pft
> 
> The contact info on all of the contacts associated with those IPs is also invalid http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ARINC35-ARIN/orgs
> 
> The email address, phone, and street address are all invalid andl need to be fixed. https://www.arin.net/contact_us.html
> 
> @UGVPS @cvps_chris : it would be advisable to fix the invalid SWIP contact info on those IP address ranges before someone files a complaint with ARIN because that invalid info is a violation of ARIN rules...
> 
> complaint form: https://www.arin.net/public/fraud/index.xhtml


----------



## texteditor

DomainBop said:


> I posted the quote below on LET but the thread there was hijacked when someone attempted to turn it into a "buyvm sucks"  thread, so I'll repost my post here


Birds fly, fish swim, Maonique derails a thread for contrived personal reasons.


----------



## Francisco

DomainBop said:


> *the ugvps.com domain name is now unsuspended after Crystal provided GoDaddy with correct ownership info and so it is once again being forwarded to google.com*


Where did you confirm that? I checked on godaddy's site and it claimed locked still.

(He demands a formal public apology from Aldryic. Shit, he's one of my best buds and he won't apologize to *me* for showing me goosh goosh >_>)

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

Francisco said:


> Where did you confirm that? I checked on godaddy's site and it claimed locked still.
> 
> 
> (He demands a formal public apology from Aldryic. Shit, he's one of my best buds and he won't apologize to *me* for showing me goosh goosh >_>)
> 
> 
> Francisco



GoDaddy is very slow to update the WHOIS info shown on their site.  Use the command line or domaintools.com and you'll see the updated WHOIS.

GoDaddy removed the redirect to their 'invalid WHOIS' page today so if you type the domain in your browser you'll be forwarded to google.com


----------



## nunim

rds100 said:


> I don't understand the "can't accept paypal payments" thing. Isn't it super easy to register a company in Delaware or somewhere else and start accepting payments as a company?


Yes.   As I said on LET, no credit check is required to open a PayPal account.  I've heard of people with bad credit having their account frozen after some fishy activities, i.e. many charge backs but if you open a business, you should be able to open a business paypal and business checking without a problem.  Getting a business loan would be another story but simply having a PayPal and checking account to accept payments would be no problem.


----------



## Francisco

DomainBop said:


> GoDaddy is very slow to update the WHOIS info shown on their site.  Use the command line or domaintools.com and you'll see the updated WHOIS.
> 
> GoDaddy removed the redirect to their 'invalid WHOIS' page today so if you type the domain in your browser you'll be forwarded to google.com


Pants are being shit right now.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

nunim said:


> Yes.   As I said on LET, no credit check is required to open a PayPal account.  I've heard of people with bad credit having their account frozen after some fishy activities, i.e. many charge backs but if you open a business, you should be able to open a business paypal and business checking without a problem.  Getting a business loan would be another story but simply having a PayPal and checking account to accept payments would be no problem.



Opening a PayPal account would be a problem because he has a documented (via public court records) history of credit problems stretching back to the time he was 18 including a court case for stiffing a credit union/bank which means the bank probably reported him to ChexSystems (a banking industry blacklist)  and he can't open a checking account in his own name (as Crystal also said).  If he had a previous PayPal account and PayPal closed it that would also prevent him from opening a new PayPal account in his name.


----------



## CrystalD

Francisco said:


> Pants are being shit right now.
> 
> 
> Francisco


lol


----------



## CrystalD

DomainBop said:


> GoDaddy is very slow to update the WHOIS info shown on their site.  Use the command line or domaintools.com and you'll see the updated WHOIS.
> 
> GoDaddy removed the redirect to their 'invalid WHOIS' page today so if you type the domain in your browser you'll be forwarded to google.com


I was meddling around in the domain settings and reading to educate myself when i used GoDaddy's "zone file check" it told me something was wrong and gave me the option to "fix" it. So i clicked fix, and that's when it started redirecting to google again. It is still locked and i cannot change the forwarding or name servers yet though...I was thinking about forwarding it to that LET thread, what do you think?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Wait, who's demanding an apology from me?  And apparently doesn't have the balls to just talk to me directly?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

CrystalD said:


> I was meddling around in the domain settings and reading to educate myself when i used GoDaddy's "zone file check" it told me something was wrong and gave me the option to "fix" it. So i clicked fix, and that's when it started redirecting to google again. It is still locked and i cannot change the forwarding or name servers yet though...I was thinking about forwarding it to that LET thread, what do you think?


Now that would be hilarious :3


----------



## Reece-DM

How typical its all been blown off-topic,. *again*_._


----------



## DomainBop

Aldryic C said:


> Now that would be hilarious :3


redirecting the domain to a tutorial on how to backup your VPS's files might be more beneficial for the customers at this point.


----------



## CrystalD

DomainBop said:


> redirecting the domain to a tutorial on how to backup your VPS's files might be more beneficial for the customers at this point.


Lol, I like the sound of that idea.


----------



## CrystalD

I've been contacted by both Chris and Tom via telephone. They are both threatening to call the FBI. Apparently Tom owes Chris 1,000$ for hosting and UGVPS is 20k in debt. Tom offered me 1000$ for the domain. Chris says he never purchased UGVPS and Tom is still running it. Chris also stated that he knows I never had anything to do with it. Chris then says he's sending me the bills. Then he says my name isn't on the company. Well, why would you expect me to pay you then? Which one is it? Was it sold? Is or was my name on it? Nothing these guys say ever adds up...


----------



## MartinD

Seriously. Tell him to get fucked and if he doesn't have him done for harassment. This Tom prat, get the law involved and have him sorted out.


This is getting beyond full retard.


Edit. Also, stop airing this shit in public. If what you say is true and if you are innocent you're really screwing with your chances of getting this resolved quickly and with minimum hassle.


----------



## jarland

CrystalD said:


> I've been contacted by both Chris and Tom via telephone. They are both threatening to call the FBI. Apparently Tom owes Chris 1,000$ for hosting and UGVPS is 20k in debt. Tom offered me 1000$ for the domain. Chris says he never purchased UGVPS and Tom is still running it. Chris also stated that he knows I never had anything to do with it. Chris then says he's sending me the bills. Then he says my name isn't on the company. Well, why would you expect me to pay you then? Which one is it? Was it sold? Is or was my name on it? Nothing these guys say ever adds up...



It's all registered in Thomas' name that I see. I see no mention of your name on any public legal document related to Warfront Cafe, and I see no legal evidence that UGVPS, Warfront Cafe Underground VPS, or uGeekVPS exist as legal names.


----------



## CrystalD

MartinD said:


> Seriously. Tell him to get fucked and if he doesn't have him done for harassment. This Tom prat, get the law involved and have him sorted out.
> 
> 
> This is getting beyond full retard.
> 
> 
> Edit. Also, stop airing this shit in public. If what you say is true and if you are innocent you're really screwing with your chances of getting this resolved quickly and with minimum hassle.


Hey the community has been very helpful, and I don't know how to handle any of this on my own. Posting on LET and blowing the top off this has given me quite an advantage. I have people teaching me about Zone Files, and domains, and all kinds of interesting stuff. Not too mention these guys just keep making their web of lies larger and larger and giving me more facts/lies/information to work with when I find a suitable lawyer! :] I don't see how posting the things I have could affect my chances when the facts are so black and white. I have been watching what I say and don't say


----------



## CrystalD

jarland said:


> It's all registered in Thomas' name that I see. I see no mention of your name on any public legal document related to Warfront Cafe, and I see no legal evidence that UGVPS, Warfront Cafe Underground VPS, or uGeekVPS exist as legal names.


Where can I find such documents? This is what I _really_ need. Also, is there a way to find the history of the company transactions? I know Warfront Cafe was never in my name, but UGVPS was started under both Warfront cafe and my name from what I know.


----------



## jarland

CrystalD said:


> Where can I find such documents? This is what I _really_ need. Also, is there a way to find the history of the company transactions? I know Warfront Cafe was never in my name, but UGVPS was started under both Warfront cafe and my name from what I know.


All versions of this seem to only list Thomas Dale. As far as I can find, UGVPS doesn't exist but as a product of Warfront Cafe. He said he registered it as it's own, but either not any name you'd think or there's no online record of the registration.

http://companies.findthecompany.com/l/17843989/Warfront-Cafe-Llc-in-Wilkes-Barre-PA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jarland

Here's the very first registration data used to register UGVPS.com. This has been changed 38 times, this is the original.

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: UGVPS.COM
Created on: 02-Oct-12
Expires on: 02-Oct-13
Last Updated on: 02-Oct-12

Registrant:
Warfront Cafe LLC Underground VPS
502 Pen Argyl Street
Pen Argyl, Pennsylvania 18072
United States

Administrative Contact:
Dale, Crystal [email protected]
Warfront Cafe LLC Underground VPS
502 Pen Argyl Street
Pen Argyl, Pennsylvania 18072
United States
+1.5708171417

Technical Contact:
Dale, Crystal [email protected]
Warfront Cafe LLC Underground VPS
502 Pen Argyl Street
Pen Argyl, Pennsylvania 18072
United States
+1.5708171417

Domain servers in listed order:
NS43.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
NS44.DOMAINCONTROL.COM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrystalD

jarland said:


> All versions of this seem to only list Thomas Dale. As far as I can find, UGVPS doesn't exist but as a product of Warfront Cafe. He said he registered it as it's own, but either not any name you'd think or there's no online record of the registration. http://companies.findthecompany.com/l/17843989/Warfront-Cafe-Llc-in-Wilkes-Barre-PA Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Holy shit. Scroll down and click "Get Info" Warfront Cafe is registered in his FATHER's name..........Wait until his father hears about this  

Edit: And the plot thickens. If this is true, this means Tom's father and I own UGVPS.


----------



## jarland

Wow tapatalk fails formatting. I'll message you that domain registration with better formatting later.


----------



## nunim

How would such a small company end yp in that kins of debt... I don't see CC/cVPS extending that kind of credit to someone with a history of bad credit and no legal incorporation? I could be wrong but I can't imagine their operating expenses are that high and they must have some income as evident to all the unhappy customers.


----------



## MannDude

nunim said:


> How would such a small company end yp in that kins of debt... I don't see CC/cVPS extending that kind of credit to someone with a history of bad credit and no legal incorporation? I could be wrong but I can't imagine their operating expenses are that high and they must have some income as evident to all the unhappy customers.


CVPS, for one, is the same company that hired a minor using a false name. Fabozzi used to lie and say he had 'Kevin Hillstrands' SS# and that Kevin was Kevin and shut up, #winning.

CC, do we even need to question their history?

What I don't understand is, if Thomas was in debt to them, then was he working for free for them to pay it off? Thomas worked for Fabozzi, confirmed by Fabozzi. This isn't speculation. Then he was passed off to Jon to work for Colocrossing... Keep in mind CVPS and Colocrossing share the same office, so he may have just been passed back and forth between the two like a good lil' slave from Daddy (Jon) and Fabozzi. When not doing that, he may have done work for their companies, too.


----------



## DomainBop

nunim said:


> How would such a small company end yp in that kins of debt... I could be wrong but* I can't imagine their operating expenses are that high* and they must have some income as evident to all the unhappy customers.


$20K seems like a small amount given their monthly operating costs. According to their most recent LEB offer_ "UGVPS did hire 4 additional support staff recently"_ so figure $100K-$150K in annual wages just for the new support staff.  Add in the cost of their other staff, employee benefits, office rental.. 

hee hee,  I couldn't resist  

I keep forgetting that UGVPS operates in LEBland where 200 (slabbed) nodes makes someone "one of the big boys" and where "companies" regularly deadpool because they can't pay the $100 monthly bill at the end of the month for that glorified desktop they rented from Datashack for their "new location".


----------



## DomainBop

> Where can I find such documents? This is what I _really_ need.


If Warfront Cafe LLC was registered in PA: http://www.dos.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/corporations/12457


----------



## jarland

DomainBop said:


> If Warfront Cafe LLC was registered in PA: http://www.dos.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/corporations/12457


It supposedly is/was but I wonder if it lapsed. I can't find it on any official website. These other sites are legit mirrors for that content, but they may hold it longer than it's valid.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> If Warfront Cafe LLC was registered in PA: http://www.dos.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/corporations/12457


I forget where I put the data, cause I swim in data...

Long story short, Warfront was NEVER incorporated.  It was a fictitious name filing in Pennsylvania.   It was a fictitious filing by Thomas Dale solely.

There is at least one other incorporation/fictitious with the same Walnut Street address with a Kathryn Dale name.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> I forget where I put the data, cause I swim in data...
> 
> Long story short, Warfront was NEVER incorporated.  It was a fictitious name filing in Pennsylvania.   It was a fictitious filing by Thomas Dale solely.
> 
> There is at least one other incorporation/fictitious with the same Walnut Street address with a Kathryn Dale name.


So I assume the fictitious name was just "Warfront Cafe" and Thomas added the "LLC" to his WHOIS info and anything else he signed to make it seem like it was a registered business. 

If it was just a sole propietorship then Thomas is on the hook for all debts and any liability.  Oof course Crystal and her lawyer are going to have to prove to creditors that she is a victim of identity theft and not liable for any debts that have her name on the dotted line.

He apparently also applied for a D&B DUNS number using the fake "LLC":

WARFRONT CAFE LLC


23 WALNUT ST

*DUNS number:* 829947535

...credit reports available for that DUNS number for a fee on the dnb.com website


----------



## drmike

Thanks @DomainBop... That's concerning that D&B listed them as a LLC.  I'll ideally find the document and Commonwealth of Pennsylvania number for the alias filing later.

Issues I see in this situation are as follows:

1. SWiP info on IPs (look at last LEB offer and whois the test IPs)... It says Warfront Cafe as the contact.  However, the email contacts are all @UGVPS.com.

2.  Payments accepted went to account @ugvps.com

3. UGVPS was NEVER incorporated and I can't find any alias filing for it.

4. It appears that in case of UK hosting Thomas used Crystal's info and name to secure credit and services.


----------



## jarland

I'm pretty sure Warfront Cafe LLC was registered. Back in 2008. All these corporate info sites, I've seen them list dated info, I've never seen them consistently list false info...as in company records that don't exist. I mean I could be wrong, but it's not far fetched from my view that it just isn't searchable on the database for the state. Best to call or write them to be sure.


----------



## DomainBop

jarland said:


> I'm pretty sure Warfront Cafe LLC was registered. Back in 2008. All these corporate info sites, I've seen them list dated info, I've never seen them consistently list false info...as in company records that don't exist. I mean I could be wrong, but it's not far fetched from my view that it just isn't searchable on the database for the state. Best to call or write them to be sure.


Most of those corporate info sites are actually getting a big chunk of  their data from D&B records not state databases so if a company (like Warfront) falsifies their info when applying for a DUNS number the inaccurate data will be passed on to the corporate info sites.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> Chris and Jon share an office, and Jon's Dad has a nice little yacht named, "Velocity 1" that was built in 2005 that stays docked down in Florida.





drmike said:


> Oh good ole Velocity 1...
> 
> http://ships.findthedata.org/l/24408/Velocity-1-in-Fort-Lauderdale-Florida


Found myself thinking more about this (specifically, the father) this morning, and something amusing occurred to me:  there's a Jonathan Biloh (father) and Jonathan Biloh (son)... but you don't see a Sr/Jr distinction.

How much of what's in Jon Biloh's name (the kid) is actually not in his name at all.. but his father's, and he's just riding the name similarity?  Especially since the boat is named Velocity (Velocity-Servers.net being the name that ColoCrossing takes PayPal payments under).  Given all of the name fraud relevant to this thread... exactly how much is registered in dear old da' name;  and how much is he aware of?

(As an aside... it's hilarious to see yet ANOTHER recent ROKSO listing for Velocity at Spamhaus.  Even more hilarious to consider that Spamhaus is fully aware that Velocity == ColoCrossing, and is just waiting eagerly for a reason to unzip).


----------



## DomainBop

Aldryic C said:


> (As an aside... it's hilarious to see yet ANOTHER recent ROKSO listing for Velocity at Spamhaus.  Even more hilarious to consider that Spamhaus is fully aware that Velocity == ColoCrossing, and is just waiting eagerly for a reason to unzip).


It's even more hilarious that their ROKSO listing is for Yair Shalev...AGAIN.  This is the 39th time that Yair has earned ColoCrossing a ROKSO listing...I think that bears repeating: 39 F**KING TIMES.  Either they really need to work on their verification process for new accounts, or they just don't give a fuck and will accept any client who is willing to throw money at them.

http://www.spamhaus.org/rokso/sbl_archived/SPM1134/yair-shalev-kobeni-solutions


----------



## acd

Oh my god, this is so awful. Crystal, if you still read this thread, you need to_ *find a lawyer immediately*_ because if you haven't already figured out, your divorce is likely to be messy, in addition to the fraud/identity theft charges you will likely be making against your husband. I'm not a lawyer, but you've got a couple obvious issues:


If they didn't form a legal limited liability or use an existing limited liability with up to date documentation, you could be on the hook for all their debts without limit to personal residence, property, or savings.
Even if you can prove identity theft and fraud by your husband, you are extremely likely to be liable for debts he accrued while you were married, especially if #1 is true.
Even assuming the judge finds in your favor on the debt issues, your soon to be ex-husband seems the sort to be unlikely to pay said debts and the collectors will pursue you (possibly illegally to the point of harassment) for many, many years. From what I have read in this thread about his history of defrauding people, I wouldn't expect any kind of alimony/child support to actually be paid, either.
The upshot of those points is unless you have 20+k plus legal fees lying around, your credit rating is most likely tanked which seriously hurts your opportunities for finding a job, renting an apartment, and leasing a vehicle; three things very likely to happen in your near future.

 

Some things you really want to do right away:


After talking to a lawyer and discussing this, call the credit agencies (experian, equifax, transunion) and find out what accounts are open in your name. Tell the credit agencies which accounts you think are fraudulent and have them begin the process of investigating;_* Starting a fraud investigation may have the effect of freezing all of your credit including cards and checks so plan for this possibility*_. Go to the police and report those accounts that you weren't aware of for identity theft/fraud investigation. You can call those banks and tell them you think you were a victim of identity theft. It should go without saying, but *don't ever try to take ownership of the accounts*.
Immediately, maintain maximum separation between yourself and the business. Stop posting on these boards. Stop interacting with your husband's customers. Do nothing further to involve yourself with the mess. I think recovering the domain name was a mistake, but it's too late to put that cat back in the bag. Do not sell any assets of the business including domain names. Do not try to pay off business-related liabilities you were unaware of previous to this mess. You should ask your lawyer if there is anything that can be done to temporarily put a hold on those liabilities until after the proceedings are finished. Even if these things are in your name, they are not and have never been yours and you should endeavor to maintain that distance.
Immediately begin to gather up all the financial information you can for your and your husbands accounts (that are real; if you find fraudulent ones, be sure to keep them separate). Bills, account statements, property taxes, income tax filings, grocery receipts, etc. You're going to need all of it shortly. You're also going to have to estimate a budget of expenses. If you've never done that before, you may want to try it yourself using an example template from the internet but have it reviewed by a financial planner or tax accountant specializing in divorce. A specialist might be expensive (>100 USD/hr), but it will likely be far cheaper than asking your lawyer to help you. Same deal with a therapist if you really need someone to cry on and can't go to friends and family.
Things to consider:


You are the victim here. Don't do anything rash (like destruction of property with emotional value to your spouse or other acts of petty vengeance, etc) to give evidence to the contrary. If you've been the loving, loyal, and honest wife, that's who you need to present yourself as. Don't lie, omit or be tricky; the people you'll be talking to have probably seen it all before. Keep the moral high ground, even if it means taking hits to your ego, but fight back by whatever legal means possible. You need to present the façade of self-control and emotional stability both for the legal battle and for your children. Better still, actually having both. Yes, I'll be the first to admit it's much easier to say than to do.
Keep your friends close, especially your mutual ones. Some are inevitably going to side with your spouse and be lost, but that's not anything you need to encourage.
Civil legal battles are expensive and you likely don't have a lot of money. Talk to your lawyer to see if arbitration is appropriate.
The fraud case is a criminal proceeding whereas the divorce is a civil one (though damages from fraud might be civil also, like I said, I'm not a lawyer). You likely need to pursue both.
Selling assets will get hit by capital gains taxes so don't split ownership if possible. The financial planner can help with this kind of decision making.
If you don't have a personal vehicle or are unlikely to receive one in a divorce settlement (ie, your husband is selling off assets to cover debts faster than you can move proceedings along) *and you can afford to do so*, you may want to lease something before your credit gets mangled; discuss first with your financial planner. Once the contract is in place, as long as you keep making payments on time, it should not be possible to lose your lease (verify by reading the fine print), nor can it be taken to pay liabilities (your primary vehicle also cannot be taken to pay liabilities if you own just the one). Your situation is none of the dealership's business but don't lie (because contracts made under false pretenses are not legal, etc).
In the worst case scenario, you may have to file for bankruptcy, which means starting over with a huge penalty to your credit. I would definitely discuss that option with your financial planner/tax accountant, but I probably wouldn't bring it up with your divorce lawyer (which is kind of dickish, I'll be honest, but probably for the best). Keep that in mind when negotiating the rate you'll be paying your lawyer--you don't want to screw them as they're on your side, but you need to be able to pay them something you can afford when all is said and done. If you must go the bankruptcy route, don't ever bank with a company that you have had unpaid liabilities with. *Make sure you understand exactly what bankruptcy means and the options before pursuing it; it is like a nuclear option and having known people that have gone through it, it is extremely unpleasant and continues to be for a very long time.*

Even if their son is a jerk, the paternal grandparents sound pretty decent. Keep that in mind when choosing who you want in your children's lives. Try not to take it out on them if they weren't at fault.
As emotional and trying a time as this is for you, I hope you can keep your head and be as methodical and thorough as possible and avoid any rash decisions.

Best wishes and sincere condolences,

-tw

(and with that off-topic post, I disappear again)


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> Found myself thinking more about this (specifically, the father) this morning, and something amusing occurred to me:  there's a Jonathan Biloh (father) and Jonathan Biloh (son)... but you don't see a Sr/Jr distinction.
> 
> How much of what's in Jon Biloh's name (the kid) is actually not in his name at all.. but his father's, and he's just riding the name similarity?  Especially since the boat is named Velocity (Velocity-Servers.net being the name that ColoCrossing takes PayPal payments under).  Given all of the name fraud relevant to this thread... exactly how much is registered in dear old da' name;  and how much is he aware of?


Well, Jon's father is a good guy and legit.  Won't catch me crapping on his reality.  Whether the son was enabled via his pocketbook directly or some other way, well that's something we may discover. 

The name issue/comment is funny, because neither person seems to be using their "family" proper name.   The fathers name isn't even Jon by birth.  It's Igor or derivative thereof.  Jon is / was his middle name.   Whether or not he officially changed his name I can't say.  It just adds to the humor and distracts from the core matter of the son and his cohorts.

Velocity1 registration and Velocity-Servers incorporation is within a few months of one another if I recall correctly.  More random data.

They are definitely related and hinged.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> It's even more hilarious that their ROKSO listing is for Yair Shalev...AGAIN.  This is the 39th time that Yair has earned ColoCrossing a ROKSO listing...I think that bears repeating: 39 F**KING TIMES.  Either they really need to work on their verification process for new accounts, or they just don't give a fuck and will accept any client who is willing to throw money at them.
> 
> http://www.spamhaus.org/rokso/sbl_archived/SPM1134/yair-shalev-kobeni-solutions


CC is known to rent ranges for spamming.  This is nothing new.  Has been happening for years.

Recently though, they actually for a week or less managed to get entirely off Spamhaus.  A whole week, tops.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

One thing I couldn't stop laughing at, pub... I was linked to your thread on LET, and noticed how Biloh kept inviting you to Buffalo to "meet the team".  An offer I've seen him make several times before, and one that Fabozzi tried to make to me personally some time back.

What I find hilarious there.. is when Francisco and I stood in that "datacentre" mall for an hour waiting on our gear, _nobody_ except the two techs that brought our gear down when we were forbidden to do our own de-rack had the balls to come and meet us.  We were also in Buffalo for a good half a day prior, and heard not a peep from any of 'em.  I have a feeling that if you took them up on that 'offer', there would very quickly be some complication that made it all fall through;  after all, if they were too scared to even meet Fran and I, they would be terrified of meeting you.


----------



## drmike

> One thing I couldn't stop laughing at, pub... I was linked to your thread on LET, and noticed how Biloh kept inviting you to Buffalo to "meet the team". An offer I've seen him make several times before, and one that Fabozzi tried to make to me personally some time back.


NO FUCKING BODY WANTS TO GO TO BUFFALO.   Hell the city has lost probably 60% of it's population.   The weather is shit, the the city is shit.  If I wanted to experience CC-land, I'd drive out to the burbs and go the mall and intimidate some awkward teenagers.

I am old enough to be a parent to these kids.

The only person that would be meeting me there would be their friend at the local police or their lawyer to serve me with some papers. 

See can't trust suckas like that with their proven track record in public, recently involving mass lies and deceit.


----------



## jarland

drmike said:


> NO FUCKING BODY WANTS TO GO TO BUFFALO. Hell the city has lost probably 60% of it's population. The weather is shit, the the city is shit. If I wanted to experience CC-land, I'd drive out to the burbs and go the mall and intimidate some awkward teenagers.
> 
> 
> I am old enough to be a parent to these kids.
> 
> 
> The only person that would be meeting me there would be their friend at the local police or their lawyer to serve me with some papers.
> 
> 
> See can't trust suckas like that with their proven track record in public, recently involving mass lies and deceit.


I'm positive they want to serve you with legal papers. Not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## drmike

Seems like Chris Fabozzi likes to bank with:

 RBS CITIZENS, NATIONAL ASSOCIATION Checking x-1788


----------



## drmike

and do so at midnight on Saturday by wiring money from one company he has no relationship with supposedly to an account that bears his name.

Someone has a lot of explaining to do and it isn't going to be to me, the communities or a pissed wife.


----------



## ihatetonyy

???


How are you finding this info? Is it in the voluminous dumps?


----------



## drmike

Nope @ihatetonyy...  From original emails.  Like this one.

I thought UGVPS had nothing to do with Mr. Chris Fabozzi?   Funny PayPal sends messages to [email protected] bearing his name.



> Subject: PayPal Instant Payment Notification Warning
> From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> Date: Sat, December 14, 2013 11:08 pm
> To: Chris Fabozzi <[email protected]>
> 
> Hello Chris Fabozzi,
> 
> Please check your server that handles PayPal Instant Payment Notifications (IPN). IPNs sent to the following URL(s) are failing:
> 
> http://www.ugeekvps.com/modules/gateways/callback/paypal.php
> https://www.ugvps.com/modules/gateways/callback/paypal.php
> 
> If you do not recognize this URL, you may be using a service provider that is using IPN on your behalf. Please contact your service provider with the above information. If this problem continues, IPNs may be disabled for your account.
> 
> Thank you for your prompt attention to this issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PayPal


----------



## ihatetonyy

Oh dear.


popcorn.gif


----------



## drmike

Even funnier,  RBS CITIZENS BANK has 2 branches on Sheridan Road, where .... CC's offices are.  Probably the closest and largest bank in that area. 

--- but you know that's just a coincidence....


----------



## Jack

Aldryic C said:


> One thing I couldn't stop laughing at, pub... I was linked to your thread on LET, and noticed how Biloh kept inviting you to Buffalo to "meet the team".  An offer I've seen him make several times before, and one that Fabozzi tried to make to me personally some time back.


The second I read this I thought about your Buffalo move where Biloh and Fabozzi "were too busy" to come and see you & Fran.  :lol:

Edit: Typo.


----------



## Francisco

Jack said:


> The second I read this I thought about your Buffalo move where Biloh and Fabozzi "were too busy" to come and see you & Fran.  :lol:
> 
> Edit: Typo.


Chris wanted to but decided not to. Jon never commented on meeting up and, I'm assuming, never came down. Chuck & Zack/Zac/Zach get a thumbs up from me for doing so.

Maybe UGVPS has a "financial relationship" with Chris?

Francisco


----------



## jarland

Francisco said:


> Chris wanted to but decided not to. Jon never commented on meeting up and, I'm assuming, never came down. Chuck & Zack/Zac/Zach get a thumbs up from me for doing so.
> 
> 
> Maybe UGVPS has a "financial relationship" with Chris?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Turns out the entire thing unravels to reveal Alex as the only human in the company.


I'd watch that movie.


----------



## DomainBop

jarland said:


> Turns out the entire thing unravels to reveal Adam as the only human in the company.
> 
> 
> I'd watch that movie.


----------



## drmike

This is BETA at best, but this is what went down this weekend with UGVPS with the money and Fabozzi.

LET = +5 hours ahead of EST
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalD Member
December 14 3:14AM (real December 13, 10:14PM)

Greetings! If you receive(d) ANYTHING with my name in it, please beware. I am not affiliated with UGVPS in any way. I am however the rightful owner of ugvps.com. My name, and personal information have been used for months without my permission. A paypal account was created without my knowledge (because tleo has a bad reputation with paypal). This is just one of the many fraudulent and illegal activities tleo and his affiliates have participated in. If you have any proof of correspondence where you were led to believe you were dealing with me (Crystal Dale) I urge you to forward them in their entirety to me immediately.


CVPS_Chris December 14, 2013 4:12AM (real December 13, 2013 11:12PM)
How was I brought into this? Ive actually been looking for Tom for days. So this is starting to make sense.

December 14, 2013 8:29PM PST --- (real December 14, 2013 5:29PM)
PayPal transfer to RBS Citizens, x-1788

December 14, 2013 9:47PM
New email address for PayPal - [email protected]

December 14, 2013 11:08PM
PayPal IPN failing email to Chris Fabozzi listing ugeeksvps.com and ugvps.com



> Hello Chris Fabozzi,
> 
> Please check your server that handles PayPal Instant Payment Notifications (IPN). IPNs sent to the following URL(s) are failing:
> 
> http://www.ugeekvps.com/modules/gateways/callback/paypal.php
> https://www.ugvps.com/modules/gateways/callback/paypal.php


CVPS_Chris December 15, 2013 4:37AM (real December 14, 2013 11:37PM)
First off I want to say I was not ignoring the thread, I was traveling today and just pulled out my laptop. As far as I know Tom is trying to get the domain back, and CVPS does not own UGVPS at all, they are just a client, so yes I have interest in this thread.


----------



## drmike




----------



## Aldryic C'boas

This is getting absolutely hilarious.


----------



## DomainBop

Crystal might want to check the Erie County Clerk's office to see if a DBA for Unique Geek VPS was filed earlier this year since the change in PayPal accounts around February 1st would seem to indicate that if a sale took place it was probably some time around then.

Erie County=Buffalo =Backwards, so a manual check will probably be necessary.  They only have the last 2 months DBA filings online (.pdf format)

http://www2.erie.gov/clerk/index.php?q=assumed-name-certificates-dbas


----------



## drmike




----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Unique Geek


These dudes are UNIQUE alright.

Supposedly Thomas ripped his own mother off.  Stole her identity and ran up credit and shit on her credit too.


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> These dudes are UNIQUE alright.
> 
> Supposedly Thomas ripped his own mother off.  Stole her identity and ran up credit and shit on her credit too.


Good fucking god man.

This shit doesn't even sound real anymore.

it's like, you're next going to tell us he threw a sack of kittens in a lake.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop

Domain and nameservers both changed to ugvps.net tonight but both domains are still live.

>Domain Name: UGVPS.NET
   Registrar: ENOM, INC.
   Whois Server: whois.enom.com
   Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
   Name Server: NS1.UGVPS.NET
   Name Server: NS2.UGVPS.NET
   Status: clientTransferProhibited
   Updated Date: 17-dec-2013
   Creation Date: 08-dec-2013
   Expiration Date: 08-dec-2014

They need to fix this on ugvps.net



> This domain is not authorized to be using WHMCS.
> Please report the url to the installation to us here


----------



## DomainBop

They're using the old ugvps.com SSL cert on their WHMCS....spitting up browser warning messages to all their customers



> www.ugeekvps.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for the following names: ugvps.com , www.ugvps.com (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)





> www.ugvps.net uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for the following names: ugvps.com , www.ugvps.com (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)


----------



## texteditor

Francisco said:


> it's like, you're next going to tell us he threw a sack of kittens in a lake.
> 
> 
> Francisco


More likely that Thomas took out a loan under the name Mittens Cuddletons and now said kittens can't afford themselves a cheap kennel at a no-kill shelter.


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Good fucking god man.
> 
> 
> This shit doesn't even sound real anymore.
> 
> 
> it's like, you're next going to tell us he threw a sack of kittens in a lake.
> 
> 
> Francisco



Close, but no cigar.

There is an issue with another name of a parent on something else that shouldn't be / they don't know about.  I haven't the info in hand,  yet.

And someone is receiving mail with her name on it with her company being Warfront Cafe.  So bound to be more misappropriation of name and likeness.


----------



## peterw

Francisco said:


> Good fucking god man.
> 
> 
> This shit doesn't even sound real anymore.
> 
> 
> it's like, you're next going to tell us he threw a sack of kittens in a lake.
> 
> 
> Francisco


This is a bloody mess. Kudos at drmike getting this public.

If he had only threw a sack of kittens in a lake.


----------



## MannDude

LET is late to the party but I enjoy watching the flicker of the flame grow there too: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18497/should-providers-be-banned-for-deceiving-consumers



Subject: SMS with 7164357305

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:46 PM To: [email protected]



Crystal pick up the phone I know you are awake. This is Chris

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:47 PM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





What do you want?

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: [email protected]



We need to have a serious discussion

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: [email protected]



On the phone, I'm not a child

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





Talk

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: [email protected]



This is more serious than you realize, so I suggest you answe

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





Or text, I should say

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:49 PM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





I have children that are sleeping, I will not answer... so start typing

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:11 AM To: [email protected]



Did he answer you

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:12 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





No...I'll try again.... what do you want me to say to him?

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:15 AM To: [email protected]



I just want this resolved so I can get paid. I know he can't do business properly without the domain. If you don't want to owe what he owes I'd suggest g

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:15 AM To: [email protected]



iving it back and ensuring your name is off the company if it is still there

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:20 AM To: [email protected]



Any luck?

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:25 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





If you didn't purchase UGVPS, then why did you give Tom $5,000

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:28 AM To: [email protected]



For work

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:28 AM To: [email protected]



He worked for me and asked for an advance to move

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:31 AM To: [email protected]



Tom has taken a lot of money from from with promises he never kept, it's a big reason why I am perusing this because I'm don't getting screwed over for b

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:31 AM To: [email protected]



eing a nice guy

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:32 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





$5,000? Isn't that a little much to drive to NY?

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:33 AM To: [email protected]



He said he had no money and needed it for an apartment/furniture

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:49 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





Two bean bags?

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:50 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





I just spoke with Tom. He told me he is hiding from you.

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:53 AM To: [email protected]



Alright, well I need your address then to have stuff sent over

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:55 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





What kind of stuff? I'm not paying bills that tom racked up, those are business decisions he made.

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:56 AM To: [email protected]



But your claiming the business, which now makes it possible for me to persue it

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:57 AM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





I'm not claiming "the business", I'm claiming my domain.

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 1:00 AM To: [email protected]



The domain is business property. I'm not going to explain this any further. I'll need and address to send the court order

From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 3:25 PM To: [email protected]



I need that information

From:

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 3:28 PM To: 7164357305

[email protected]





And I need the winning powerball ticket. How does it feel to want ?
From: 7164357305

[email protected]

Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 3:39 PM To: [email protected]

What a cluster fuck of a mess this is. Wondering what their 'spin' will be?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

There won't be a spin. Simply bans and closing of the thread.


----------



## Francisco

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> There won't be a spin. Simply bans and closing of the thread.


I expect the cluster to have a bad case of split brain SQL and they'll have to roll back to a backup from last week.

Francisco


----------



## peterw

Francisco said:


> I expect the cluster to have a bad case of split brain SQL and they'll have to roll back to a backup from last week.
> 
> 
> Francisco


They allready realised that at least 5 people are doing backups/screenshots on every new post.

The cat is out of the bag. To take revenge for the kittens on the ground of the lake.


----------



## Francisco

peterw said:


> They allready realised that at least 5 people are doing backups/screenshots on every new post.
> 
> The cat is out of the bag. To take revenge for the kittens on the ground of the lake.


Someone should run the sunk check and see if anything has changed.

Francisco


----------



## vRozenSch00n

Still floating after joepie91 bumped it.


----------



## texteditor

MannDude said:


> LET is late to the party but I enjoy watching the flicker of the flame grow there too: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18497/should-providers-be-banned-for-deceiving-consumers


I'd been checking LET a lot less frequency since my ban, but glad I caught this little shitshow while it's still up, it's hilarious.

Kudos to jarland and joepie91 for continuously keeping that thread bumped & filled with info.

Soooo now it appears Fabozzi is involved in identity theft too, running the business 'Crystal' was allegedly in charge of.

also got an extra chuckle reading Hawkridge's little monologue. He had to have been so excited finding a thread where he held moral high ground


----------



## RyanD

surprised this isn't on WHT, usually it's quite a crapstorm for stuff like this over there.


----------



## MannDude

RyanD said:


> surprised this isn't on WHT, usually it's quite a crapstorm for stuff like this over there.


I think it's being resolved privately on WHT.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

RyanD said:


> surprised this isn't on WHT, usually it's quite a crapstorm for stuff like this over there.





MannDude said:


> I think it's being resolved privately on WHT.


Oh, it'll be very public if ColoCrossing doesn't follow through on our refund.  Once my patience is up (and it's stretched very thin as-is), I have a *book* of a post (with plenty of documentation on the proof) ready to go up on WHT.


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> Oh, it'll be very public if ColoCrossing doesn't follow through on our refund.  Once my patience is up (and it's stretched very thin as-is), I have a *book* of a post (with plenty of documentation on the proof) ready to go up on WHT.


I was referring to the other shitty thing, not your shitty thing. Both are shitty, though.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Oh, I plan on bringing both up (along with everything else there has been solid evidence for) actually :3  Either we get refunded our 700$ that we're owed.. or I intend to get us 700$ worth of entertainment 

In all seriousness though, I do wish Crystal the best in being able to clear her name out from that mess of fraud before it collapses.


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> Oh, I plan on bringing both up (along with everything else there has been solid evidence for) actually :3  Either we get refunded our 700$ that we're owed.. or I intend to get us 700$ worth of entertainment
> 
> In all seriousness though, I do wish Crystal the best in being able to clear her name out from that mess of fraud before it collapses.


"Merry Christmas!!"

Why isn't the man of the hour talking? Why is Jon not reading the part where *the paypal was in his name*? I'm sorry, but there's *no* reason for it to be in his name, especially for as long as it seems to have been (this entire year).

I'm not sure what people are expecting from him. Do you really think he's going to ban Chris? Fuck no.

In the end all this has done is proven what we've all been screaming for a *year* now - the place is animal farm. All VPS providers are equal, some are just more equal than others".

I think Ash breaking a promise he made to his customers is an asshole thing to do but at least it was all legal on paper and his users have been mostly happy. Yet, with all that he's now banned from selling on LET/LEB.

Chris & Thomas on the other hand have literally committed fraud and neither is punished.

Fuckin' pigs.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

The best part?

The largest part of the iceberg is underwater and unseen.


----------



## wlanboy

mpkossen:



> I know some of you would like to see CVPS banned or me taking action against them.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm not going to.
> 
> Even _if_ CVPS is guilty of lying or not being transparent, we have no policy against that.
> 
> Even more so, there's like a whole load of other providers lying to you day in day out.
> 
> If I were to ban everybody not telling the truth, there would be a lot of people to ban.
> 
> Seriously, nobody would like that. Neither would I.


If he really needs a policy for that ... no comment.


----------



## Amitz

Apparatchiks need policies for everything. Even for the obvious.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

What, you folks didn't actually think Biloh would consent to his life partner being punished, did you?  That they would ever admit to any type of fault or wrongdoing?  The _*only*_ thing unusual about their typical "Nope, we've done no wrong, and will never be convinced otherwise" is that they actually waited instead of immediate denial.


----------



## SkylarM

While I agree with what happened to Ash to an extent, he (mpkossen) literally made up his own rule based on his personal feelings towards the Ash situation, and when something similar pops up with cVPS, then a "rule doesn't exist" for that? What the..... i guess I should have seen that one coming, but yikes!

For wanting to



> Protect the community


 he sure takes the absolute most corrupt route possible heh.


----------



## MannDude

SkylarM said:


> he sure takes the absolute most corrupt route possible heh.


Simple: "Don't bite the hand that feeds you" applies here.


----------



## DomainBop

RyanD said:


> surprised this isn't on WHT, usually it's quite a crapstorm for stuff like this over there.


You shouldn't be surprised at all.  UGVPS was/is largely unknown off of LEB/LET and was one of those providers whose business plans revolved almost entirely around LEB/T offers.  The lack of customer complaints on WHT (it took almost 3 weeks for a customer to post on WHT wondering why the ugvps.com domain was being forwarded to google.com) is probably a good indication that their WHT offers were not nearly as successful as their LEB offers in attracting customers.


----------



## qps

If Ash had a server with ColoCrossing, I bet their tune would change rapidly.


----------



## Jack

What I have found extremely funny in all of this is how CVPS Chris has always thrown digs at BuyVM for being a "small" company but atleast they don't own more than just that brand to make up for the services under their name I remember Kevdam posting a picture of the portal.CC with like 100+ services that includes IPXCore's and UGVPS's services and CVPS's nodes and the dedis they sell too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Chris tried to claim we were "small" because we hadn't had multiple compromises and DB leaks that would invalidate his claims.  He'll sit there and say "They're lying, they're just a small company" all damn day... but truth of the matter is, both times he was compromised his numbers put him a good bit short of ours.  We just prefer to actually offer quality than sit and talk bullshit about ourselves.


----------



## imtiax

Hi.

I've been a UGVPS customer for over 6 months. It's almost been a year.

Anyways I have over 10 VPS's with them, I just need to know if their going to shut down or not.

Because I don't want to buy another 10 boxes with another VPS provider and find out that UGVPS not shutting down.


----------



## jarland

imtiax said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I've been a UGVPS customer for over 6 months. It's almost been a year.
> 
> 
> Anyways I have over 10 VPS's with them, I just need to know if their going to shut down or not.
> 
> 
> Because I don't want to buy another 10 boxes with another VPS provider and find out that UGVPS not shutting down.


No matter which party you trust here, either side of the fence tells a story that sounds like they will be going away, or at least "absorbed" into chicagoVPS.


----------



## Jack

imtiax said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been a UGVPS customer for over 6 months. It's almost been a year.
> 
> Anyways I have over 10 VPS's with them, I just need to know if their going to shut down or not.
> 
> Because I don't want to buy another 10 boxes with another VPS provider and find out that UGVPS not shutting down.


Just keep backups for now, Backupsy is a good provider to use for a storage VPS.


----------



## MartinD

Not sure i'd want to be hosting with any company who clearly isn't trustworthy and has no idea what integrity is.


----------



## SrsX

I decided to jump back in here and comment, so first of all, they're all breaking the law. They're lying, yet people still use them, why? Well because it's a cheap service, even though it might be horrible, people will still use them. I strongly believe they should be arrested for these crimes, then should be brought to court and charged. If they get brought to court, I will highly encourage they are forced to close ColoCrossing, as enough is enough. They are constantly breaking the law and getting away with it, and you know, it's Christmas time, on that note I'd be more then happy to fly to buffalo to meet good ol' Jon Biloh, the ColoCrossing staff and we could have a friendly chat about all of this, will it ever happen? Nope. In reality if anyone arrived there they would give a fake reason to sue the person, yet it should be the other way around, we should be having them tried in a court, and well, I already explained it above so I won't get into it again.

This drama has gone on way to long now.


----------



## MartinD

Do something about it then. Actions vs words and all that.


----------



## jarland

MartinD said:


> Do something about it then. Actions vs words and all that.


I believe that there is an appropriate video reaction to your words.

YouTube imbed is blank? Click here.


----------



## tchen

SrsX said:


> This drama has gone on way to long now.


For once, I totally agree 100%


----------



## drmike

Jack said:


> What I have found extremely funny in all of this is how CVPS Chris has always thrown digs at BuyVM for being a "small" company but atleast they don't own more than just that brand to make up for the services under their name I remember Kevdam posting a picture of the portal.CC with like 100+ services that includes IPXCore's and UGVPS's services and CVPS's nodes and the dedis they sell too.


KevDam, the same guy who was let go from URPad for what?  Trying to sell their customer database to CVPS and other providers?

The same kid (he's what 18 now and 14 when he was doing Host*atch) who Fabozzi claimed was real (Kevin Hillstrand)?  The same guy Fabozzi said he had his SSN# and everything?  The same kid who was proven be a god damned them lie when CVPS was hacked?  That guy?  The same guy with those snazzy sunglasses on who just happened to comment on Thomas Dale's Facebook page (should still be up there).

This shit happens because CC is lying, cheating and stealing.   It's nothing personal.  If I catch other providers playing these games, I'll nail their tiny testicles to the public event board just the same.     Did it to ServerMania, might throw some more on the fire before I take a extended sabbatical.

People will say "what has CC lied about?"  To start, no Cisco engineers, probably ever. Second, ancient IPv4 routers doing round robin and a setup for bandwidth that made sense when CC was much smaller.  Third,  the LET/LEB hostile takeover and lying.  Fourth, their relationship with ServerMania and the continued pumping of shell companies.  Fifth, the constant abuse of LET and LEB as place to promote their customers disproportionately and to censor anyone that barks about it.  Ruff ruff.

When people talk about CC like they are big, I just laugh.  San Jose 1 rack.  Atlanta < 3 racks.  New Jersey, 1 rack. Sure they have more in the Buffalo ghetto and that's why they push the place so hard. Big colo providers aren't setting up single rack POPs.  They are building out cages  or real floor space.  CC is peanuts in the big picture and about to become buttered if they don't start operating like a business.

People can hate the truth all they want.  When the proverbial ColoCrossing shit hits the fan people are in quite a bit of trouble.  

Best thing CC could do is clean house of lingering problem customers, investment interests and brands.  Operate properly.    Stop renting IP ranges to spammers and organized crime.   Stop peering with and hosting IRAN companies.  Stop whoring customers for bogus IP allocations so you can amass such.


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Chris & Thomas on the other hand have literally committed fraud and neither is punished.
> 
> 
> Fuckin' pigs.


I don't want to beat a dead horse on this but here's the timeline for those at home saying OH WOW:

October 2012 - Thomas Dale posts free 2 week VPS offer on LET under Warfront Cafe

November 2, 2012 - "Crystal" has first LEB offer under UGVPS

December 2012 - Tom and Crystal separated.

February 2013 - Strange email to UGVPS customers with change of payment address for PayPal and BS about UGVPS NO LONGER BEING PART OF WARFRONT CAFE BUT INSTEAD IT'S OWN COMPANY.  No paperwork ever found to support such incorporation or DBA filing.

August 2013 - Fabozzi $5k to Thomas and Thomas moves to Buffalo

No matter what song and dance routine Kossen, Biloh, Fabozzi or anyone else comes up, they ran a company for AN ENTIRE YEAR as Crystal, when Tom and Crystal WERE NOT TOGETHER.  Posting offers, doing support, etc. with Crystal's name on it this whole time.

UGVPS had $6800 in PayPal, but magically Tom hasn't paid child support this whole time.   He magically gets $5k from Fabozzi to move one whole state away in August 2013.  Cause you know it's real expensive to move like that.

I digress.  There still are the old CVPS databases to look at and see when Tom can first be put doing tickets and admin work for CVPS.  But, based on those hack dates alone, puts CVPS + Tom back quite a while collaborating.  Not going to make it any better for them.


----------



## jarland

drmike said:


> No matter what song and dance routine Kossen, Biloh, Fabozzi or anyone else comes up, they ran a company for AN ENTIRE YEAR as Crystal, when Tom and Crystal WERE NOT TOGETHER.


This is the key. Here's what proves what I wanted to know, which was whether or not Maartin actually had values or was just very good at acting like he did. I needed to know this so that I could finally know for sure whether or not LET was hopeless. Here's the only thing that really matters.

Fact: Chris lied about running a company and assisted in identity theft and fraud, this is legal territory.

Maarten's interpretation: He lied, everyone lies. There's no difference in this and Francisco's lies (which he won't state what those are, which is a HILARIOUS notion).

There's no room for interpretation here. It happened, Maartin and Jon are lying about what the facts are. It's like we're saying "it's blue" and they're saying "I know you're saying it's red, what about it?" It's an act, to disguise their lack of integrity. Their hope is that someone will read THEIR interpretation, ignore MY post, and change the conversation. That's why I posted 3 images and one paragraph, that's it. Because people want the quick version. I gave them that. You have to dig for theirs. I did what I meant to do and I'm quite proud of it. He who holds the TL;DR version, holds the power of the first impression. At this point there is only one thing they can do to reverse the damage and that is ban their buddy. They can change my thread, delete it, whatever. It doesn't matter. The message has been communicated. The real message prevailed and was not skewed by random unfounded accusations and theory, or excessive SQL dumps. It was short, to the point, accurate, and and it's done. So hello vpsBoard, my new home.


----------



## DomainBop

> see when Tom can first be put doing tickets and admin work for CVPS.





> Facts are:
> 
> 3. tleonard / Thomas Dale use IPs in same limited from Dig the Mine to access IRC (as CVPS_tleo) currently and to do admin work at CVPS as tleonard (early June 2013).


Facts are he was working for CVPS before June. I  have 2 tickets from him: April 19th and May 12th. Tickets were signed as Thomas Leonard.  Nov '12-April '13 everything was answered by Luc/Adam/Chris.


----------



## drmike

^--- I missed Maarten with accusing Fran of lying... Link if you have it... please....

*"Fact: Chris lied about running a company and assisted in identity theft and fraud, this is legal territory."*

It's beyond legal territory.   Thomas has pulled this impersonating people around him thing and incurring bills before.  Being modest, normal people I suspect the family and friends are into churning their life in the Courts.  But, this is a clear case of misrepresentation.  

Have to note who else is a victim here... EVERYONE THAT BOUGHT FROM UGVPS.   At least those who bought from Crystal and may have thought that's who they were doing business with.

The entire PayPal situation is EPIC hurry up and run behavior.  Fab was traveling and non responsive, but account changes and wires were done.  I am sure he did that on his smartphone    If he didn't do it, then he reached Thomas who did the deeds.

Biggest nastiest bullshit festival piece is Fabozzi sending messages at MIDNIGHT on Saturday to Crystal.  Who sends things like that at midnight and demands a woman answer the phone?   Someone about to lose $6800.

But, point lost to everyone outside of the situation:

Crystal changed her phone number a few months prior and literally no one had in Buffalo, except Tom.   So Fabozzi texting her only could have happened where Fabozzi reached Tom and got her number.   That's what is so startling here.

Tom claims he is hiding from Fabozzi well after midnight in texts with Fabozzi.  How can that be... No way for Fab to be having the conversation with Crystal unless Tom gave Fab the number.

Just wait until the professional investigators get ahold of this one and force records out of companies, banks, etc.

Anyone think it's odd that Biloh knows so much about a customer of his customer and their personal dealings?

Colocrossing ---> ChicagoVPS ---> UGVPS

                                  customer         ---> customer


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Anyone considered informing PayPal of all this?  Fabozzi could very easily have every account associated with his bank locked;  not even for the fraud, but for breaking their own TOS.


----------



## jarland

Aldryic C said:


> Anyone considered informing PayPal of all this?  Fabozzi could very easily have every account associated with his bank locked;  not even for the fraud, but for breaking their own TOS.


I believe Crystal has been in contact with them over it. With the complexity of the situation, they may just be more interested in leaving it alone unless legal action is involved. In their position, that's probably what I would do, because the details are so twisted that any action probably looks like a risk of being duped by one of the parties involved and then becoming even more liable for the outcome.


----------



## drmike

I think the matter is rather clear when collaborated by various phone and text records as well as emails - and timelined.  Not like the government can't reference the master database to prove, cause they surely can.

The PayPal stuff kind of starts to look oddly like money laundering.  $6800 is a retarded amount of cash to leave laying around in PayPal unless that is a portion of a month's income.   Even if it is a month, looking at $70-80k of money floating through UGVPS.

I did some armchair financials and figured UGVPS to be doing $3k~ a month I think last December.   $7k a month a year later is entirely believable considering the LEB offer quantity and offers elsewhere.

Not trivial sums of money.  

Sinful to have a son that is your namesake who you don't provider for and haven't seen in eons - think 11 months or something up there.  But plenty of time to play video games and find new vaginas to play bury the meat with.


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop, I owe you a beer for these:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7476574&postcount=8

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7594679&postcount=6

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1066365

WHT doesn't take these things lightly. Combined with the fact Fabozzi has mentioned he works in the SAME office as Jon, it's a clear case of shilling indeed. Maybe Jon will join Fabozzi in a WHT banning? Afterall, Fabozzi was banned for shilling, too.

Seems like the only place Fabozzi isn't banned is vpsBoard and LET, and of course SlickDeals where him and UGVPS get most their sales.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Seems like the only place Fabozzi isn't banned is vpsBoard and LET, and of course SlickDeals where him and UGVPS get most their sales.


WOW!  DomainBop is rocking  the badass busted there.  Hehe.  Glad to see more people left behind at LET seeing the light of how the House of Biloh operates.

I say to folks: Persue them.  Demand some bans be dished out.  WHT ban ColoCrossing.  WHT ban UGVPS.  Yes, SlickDeals, time to ban these folks too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

mouse and bear would love to see those.  Especially given the other... items brought to their attention recently :3


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> mouse and bear would love to see those.  Especially given the other... items brought to their attention recently :3


Oh boy, that will have Maarten Kossen bitching Francisco's name some more and calling you guys liars....   and claiming.... a CONSPIRACY.... as he dons his foil tiara (Thanks @AnthonySmith for the idea)

Sometimes I can't tell who is who in Buffalo.     Seems like they are all tighter, except maybe in the backside, then they carry on and spend time roleplaying as other folks in the company.

Ban ban ban.  Ban them all from everywhere their milk and honey flows from.


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> DomainBop, I owe you a beer for these:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7476574&postcount=8
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7594679&postcount=6
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1066365
> 
> WHT doesn't take these things lightly. Combined with the fact Fabozzi has mentioned he works in the SAME office as Jon, it's a clear case of shilling indeed. Maybe Jon will join Fabozzi in a WHT banning? Afterall, Fabozzi was banned for shilling, too.
> 
> Seems like the only place Fabozzi isn't banned is vpsBoard and LET, and of course SlickDeals where him and UGVPS get most their sales.


Here's a couple more for you:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7534015&postcount=6

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7102874&postcount=3 (the oldest one, October 2010)



> WHT ban UGVPS.



If anyone can find a ticket earlier than my April 19th ticket (like 10 days earlier) proving that Thomas was a CVPS employee on April 9th then you've got your ban...

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8638102&postcount=6



> I am a customer with them and made a ticket to ChicagoVPS about this. Looks like they are already aware and responded to this review on LowEndTalk as it was also posted there.
> 
> 
> You guys may want to check out his response to this review there since they can't represent themselves on WHT like Manndude said =P
> 
> http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion...ave-netconnect
> 
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> If anyone can find a ticket earlier than my April 19th ticket (like 10 days earlier) proving that Thomas was a CVPS employee on April 9th then you've got your ban...
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8638102&postcount=6


Hehehehehe!


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> Here's a couple more for you:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7534015&postcount=6
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7102874&postcount=3 (the oldest one, October 2010)









Someone is aware. Too bad you can't edit old WHT posts...


----------



## drmike

> If anyone can find a ticket earlier than my April 19th ticket (like 10 days earlier) proving that Thomas was a CVPS employee on April 9th then you've got your ban...
> 
> http://www.webhostin...102&postcount=6



Here you are gun loaded, one in the chamber, full clip and a spare in my vest.


----------



## drmike

> If anyone can find a ticket earlier than my April 19th ticket (like 10 days earlier) proving that Thomas was a CVPS employee on April 9th then you've got your ban...


select * from administrators where adminid='15';

| adminid | username | password                                 | emailaddress            | firstname | lastname | status | loginalert | created    | acl | homewidget                                                                                                       | vmanagewidget                                              | nodewidget                                      | notes |
|      15 | tleonard | 7d78b4492a8df378930a17cef8c7672b85be0f91 | [email protected] | Thomas    | Leonard  | Active |          1 | 1365121677 | 1   |                                                                                                                  | control:true,settings:true|usage:true,info:true,note:true| |                                                 |       |
CREATED = 1365121677

That's a UNIX EPOCH date.

Converting it to real useful time and date

============= DRUM-FUCKING-ROLL  =======

*GMT*: Fri, 05 Apr 2013 00:27:57 GMT

*Your time zone*: Thu 04 Apr 2013 08:27:57 PM EDT GMT-4

There you got beat DomainBop by 15 days.


----------



## drmike

Someone run with it.   Ban hammer for UGVPS on WHT.


----------



## drmike

This is the complete activity log for Dale as a CVPS administrator for the range of:

Sat 06 Apr 2013 01:13:38 PM EDT - Sun 07 Apr 2013 08:27:48 PM EDT

This is the first 64 records of Dale's work at CVPS.  I don't want someone just claiming an account was created and nothing more.



Code:


select * from adminlog where adminid = '15' order by date ASC limit 64;
+----------------------------------+---------+-----------+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+----------+------------+------------------+------------+
| hashid                           | adminid | vserverid | action                                                                                                           | status   | date       | requestipaddress | outputdata |
+----------------------------------+---------+-----------+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+----------+------------+------------------+------------+
| 1980387d8191f202e9b8055eeb3426f5 |      15 |     14725 | Added BuycPanel License | IP Address: 192.210.207.XXX | VServerID: 14725                                         | Complete | 1365268418 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 0e3c275ee8ca510f34a0a86b72901d85 |      15 |     15855 | Added BuycPanel License | IP Address: 198.46.145.XXX | VServerID: 15855                                          | Complete | 1365268666 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| b7ace32c838ede9a7585a09c8befeeeb |      15 |     12114 | Suspended Virtual Server ID: 12114                                                                               | Complete | 1365287691 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 65e03b871dbc8e093145ad80fb0bc747 |      15 |     10823 | Modified Resources for Virtual Server ID: 10823 | Modified via Plan | Plan Name: 3GBLEB_LA                       | Complete | 1365290239 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 94b94c5a438c2e67144a5877e6db255b |      15 |     15211 | Modified Resources for Virtual Server ID: 15211 | Modified Manually                                              | Complete | 1365290686 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 2ba4c1eb314046b3eb1f7dc4ad1adf47 |      15 |     15211 | Created OpenVZ Template from Virtual Server ID: 15211                                                            | Complete | 1365294492 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| ab6edb716f5cac0fad3ee2bb5533d6db |      15 |         0 | Added Client ID 11305 | Full Name: Thomas Leonard                                                                | Complete | 1365294696 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| b080f66764c6d56b3f0e567d95769d24 |      15 |         0 | Modified max vps from 130 to 135 for nodeid 132                                                                  | Complete | 1365294727 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| e6cf24de41ac3c818adfb53d9d4bef2c |      15 |         0 | Added OpenVZ Template | Template Name: test - delete                                                             | Complete | 1365294829 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| b50fbd34cb4858755c75e5c15e47347b |      15 |         0 | Modified OpenVZ Template | Template Name: test - delete                                                          | Complete | 1365294845 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 305ff114cb83f5b1d5925d36305f7176 |      15 |     15887 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15887 | Host Name: clienttest.test.test                                            | Complete | 1365294884 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 8e092bf168d5f0f209438dd941070f61 |      15 |         0 | Modified OpenVZ Template | Template Name: test - delete                                                          | Complete | 1365294954 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 4f5043358592d375a5c84c2837c385ce |      15 |     15887 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15887 | OS Template Used: test - delete                                           | Complete | 1365294978 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 3882e8ade74ed50e1f0fa500ba12bb28 |      15 |     15887 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15887 | OS Template Used: test - delete                                           | Complete | 1365295104 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| b2fd19dd79fc4198c392628459cdec2e |      15 |     15887 | Deleted Virtual Server ID: 15887 | Host Name: clienttest.test.test | Main IP Address: 75.102.38.XXX              | Complete | 1365295171 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 36c72f5e9b2b9d1c416871e2937bc3df |      15 |     15888 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15888 | Host Name: client.test.com                                                 | Complete | 1365295208 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 5773b584db1f0ede41816783df250e43 |      15 |     15888 | Deleted Virtual Server ID: 15888 | Host Name: client.test.com | Main IP Address: 198.46.152.X                    | Complete | 1365295465 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| a264994811e111ea6f7b74aa0a6eae4e |      15 |     15889 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15889 | Host Name: client.test.com                                                 | Complete | 1365295512 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| b5050c2907dc4e850aa862b19319aca8 |      15 |         0 | Deleted OpenVZ Template | Template Name: test - delete                                                           | Complete | 1365295746 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| e810caef0ac9ae91ae038ba68790503c |      15 |     11146 | Suspended Virtual Server ID: 11146                                                                               | Complete | 1365297498 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 275bc3eec0486a990185ad9127468d92 |      15 |     13051 | Modified BuycPanel License | License ID: 281 | IP Address: 192.210.204.XXX | VServerID: 13051                    | Complete | 1365299037 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| b95a1020f21b44ac6e75bec5198c71bd |      15 |     15894 | Added Xen HVM VPS | VServerID: 15894 | Host Name: icywin2k8                                                      | Complete | 1365299633 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 401147f366f9bd154c78220eea5de875 |      15 |     15894 | Modified nic card for Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                                   | Complete | 1365301580 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 3f5277ba6e65527072b81a503b7da38a |      15 |     15894 | Unmounted ISO for Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                                       | Complete | 1365301586 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 93c3baf251c1eec35791ad992b38e388 |      15 |     15894 | Rebooted Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                                                | Complete | 1365301592 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| c776647549c668b5352f00e5589a6692 |      15 |     15894 | Modified Media Groups for Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                               | Complete | 1365301949 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| acf107eac28dd7663d036b42968ceba2 |      15 |     15894 | Modified nic card for Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                                   | Complete | 1365301965 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 6cc978d6fb0e7ce2c969e0001cb9c22a |      15 |     15894 | Modified vif type for Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                                   | Complete | 1365302547 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 20fde88ecbaad861794ed78856b2a6de |      15 |     15894 | Rebooted Virtual Server ID: 15894                                                                                | Complete | 1365302569 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| e3c40db40a59828070214ea7626cb20d |      15 |     15898 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15898 | Host Name: vpn.la.chicagovps.net                                           | Complete | 1365305838 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 8fce30002021aee779e9f447bf52371d |      15 |     15899 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15899 | Host Name: vpn.atl.chicagovps.net                                          | Complete | 1365306169 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 1f419436eea858fab56a13cd92db0a8d |      15 |     15900 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15900 | Host Name: vpn.chi.master.chicagovps.net                                   | Complete | 1365306289 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 0c2c424b8ce61f37408fa1e00ca2d46c |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: Debian 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365306726 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| f74d7d50fa253accdcbd083b5b2fc1a3 |      15 |     15899 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15899 | OS Template Used: Debian 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365306740 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 88e926cf78f1e585406800a2da338426 |      15 |     15900 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15900 | OS Template Used: Debian 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365306755 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 97405d573018fcc205758ac54d0c3fca |      15 |     15898 | Enabled PPP for Virtual Server ID: 15898                                                                         | Complete | 1365306912 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| d3b9ae0e6eb8f633c85e32459099089e |      15 |     15899 | Enabled PPP for Virtual Server ID: 15899                                                                         | Complete | 1365306925 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 9bfa4807be1e763d011d9793b760246a |      15 |     15900 | Enabled PPP for Virtual Server ID: 15900                                                                         | Complete | 1365306936 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 9a69e27bf41da57f7daf16f964eb5597 |      15 |     15900 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15900 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365317336 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| ff47f69102b5bc77464adcfb3fd12821 |      15 |     15899 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15899 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365317359 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| a3620d88bca0c49a4d8323dd8918b8e7 |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365317377 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 1cb397a94451eb255dee79e5adadd0f6 |      15 |     15900 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15900 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86_64                                         | Complete | 1365317618 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| dda49ea4b76fd4a1454b24038b1467ba |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86_64                                         | Complete | 1365321682 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 10a4f9fcf698193d15dc949d7d76346f |      15 |     15899 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15899 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86_64                                         | Complete | 1365321714 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| ebf365c1e295923d3ef3ff5ccc9ff48a |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86_64                                         | Complete | 1365322327 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| fc026561362ce32b0bd1159cf84047be |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365323665 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 149d52461b92471e31ff1f541f9ab8f8 |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: Debian 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365324280 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 104f60cf0a328f8d2030a09bc9dacb6a |      15 |     15900 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15900 | OS Template Used: CentOS 6 x86_64                                         | Complete | 1365325172 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 4e59d809caefd0c54f48967e14e5f9ff |      15 |     15898 | Reinstalled Virtual Server ID: 15898 | OS Template Used: Debian 6 x86                                            | Complete | 1365325898 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| f6df0ed6371005b58cdaf28093523d20 |      15 |     15890 | Added Additional IPv4 Address: 198.46.152.6 to Virtual Server ID: 15890 | Host Name: server.[removed].net        | Complete | 1365357324 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| ead16404b993c820b5fa3b90406ef808 |      15 |     15890 | Changed Main IP Address on Virtual Server ID: 15890 | Old Main IP: 75.102.38.XXX | New Main IP: 198.46.152.X     | Complete | 1365357328 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 2bfad0d70a53ddbf9f8a009dc35c9940 |      15 |     15890 | Removed Additional IPv4 Address: 75.102.38.XXX from Virtual Server ID: 15890 | Host Name: server.[removed].net   | Complete | 1365357355 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 58c380a8dd50db370c1a76b8a340a70b |      15 |     15890 | Rebooted Virtual Server ID: 15890                                                                                | Complete | 1365357365 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| c3eb178338b4ae9d482c5cea9089e211 |      15 |     13797 | Added BuycPanel License | IP Address: 192.210.205.XX | VServerID: 13797                                          | Complete | 1365363339 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 908b50f832b37993f2b9b237c3d970d6 |      15 |     13204 | Added Additional IPv4 Address: 192.210.217.X to Virtual Server ID: 13204 | Host Name: [removed].com                 | Complete | 1365364521 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 82f80f1b9798e698f89207968f3b6df8 |      15 |     13204 | Added Additional IPv4 Address: 192.210.217.X to Virtual Server ID: 13204 | Host Name: [removed].com                | Complete | 1365364527 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 92916cbb0cbf505497b5803783e23168 |      15 |     13204 | Changed Main IP Address on Virtual Server ID: 13204 | Old Main IP: 192.210.216.XXX | New Main IP: 192.210.217.X  | Complete | 1365364539 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 58f062b0bf277c03478b58815a725811 |      15 |     13204 | Removed Additional IPv4 Address: 192.210.216.XXX from Virtual Server ID: 13204 | Host Name: [removed].com        | Complete | 1365364545 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 453f8b51e7350020549a9f5f698bbb45 |      15 |     13204 | Removed Additional IPv4 Address: 192.210.216.XXX from Virtual Server ID: 13204 | Host Name: [removed].com        | Complete | 1365364549 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 39e061919b695bfe40e1bdf8b155a427 |      15 |         0 | Updated Client ID: 2056 | Full Name: Christopher S##### | Updated Client Information                             | Complete | 1365367128 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 241a3888131271fcbe848e1ed4b219f3 |      15 |         0 | Logged In as Client ID: 7807 | Full Name: Andrew T#####                                                          | Complete | 1365367559 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 3f9e0736bdac8caf532133b5b2d32cd4 |      15 |     10929 | Modified Media Groups for Virtual Server ID: 10929                                                               | Complete | 1365367662 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 7171cbdd7cfb33ccf1eeeb541b5c214d |      15 |     15926 | Added OpenVZ VPS | VServerID: 15926 | Host Name: observium.chicagovps.net                                        | Complete | 1365369216 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
| 1e4d0b11c85da0c7e128a32ceffbee1c |      15 |         0 | Updated Client ID: 4668 | Full Name: Aaron S######## | Updated Client Information                                | Complete | 1365380868 | 72.79.130.XX     |            |
+----------------------------------+---------+-----------+------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+----------+------------+------------------+------------+
64 rows in set (0.02 sec)


----------



## drmike

I see Maarten Kossen has pulled the trigger and disabled tleo and UGVPS on Lowendtalk.com for this stunt and misrepresentation.

This is a good sign for a change.

Thank you.


----------



## drmike

Ahhh but the UGVPS offers still appear on Lowendbox...

Can those be removed so more customers aren't duped/mislead?  Someone please recommend this to Maarten.


----------



## bizzard

drmike said:


> Ahhh but the UGVPS offers still appear on Lowendbox...
> 
> Can those be removed so more customers aren't duped/mislead?  Someone please recommend this to Maarten.


I did a search in the search box there and only one thread can be seen, which is the community Roundup, where there is a news about UGVPS. So, Maarten must have removed/unpublished them.


----------



## peterw

drmike said:


> This is the complete activity log for Dale as a CVPS administrator for the range of:
> 
> Sat 06 Apr 2013 01:13:38 PM EDT - Sun 07 Apr 2013 08:27:48 PM EDT
> 
> This is the first 64 records of Dale's work at CVPS.  I don't want someone just claiming an account was created and nothing more.


Remove the ips and domain names.


----------



## MannDude

peterw said:


> Remove the ips and domain names.


Done(ish).


----------



## DomainBop

> UGVPS = Thomas Dale = Crystal Dale = ChicagoVPS


The thread title should really be changed to add the second site where he sells minecraft servers and resells CC dedicated servers .  

second WHT ID too...


----------



## Francisco

> When the ChicagoVPS and BuffaloVPS (a reseller/customer of CVPS that went kaput, and was later acquired by CVPS and merged into CVPS) drama unfolded under LEA's leadership LEA made the decision to allow one or the other to be posted every single month. LEA did not ban anyone or any company.


That's incorrect. That happened under Joel, not under LEA. Chris emailed into LE with an offer for "BuffaloVPS" right after submitting one under ChicagoVPS. When questioned he claimed he was simply helping the owner out.

In the end, Joel voted that since neither side would come clean it was better to just limit them. Notice there was never, ever, another offer from BuffaloVPS (nor was a single offer ever out of Buffalo).

Francisco


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> The thread title should really be changed to add the second site where he sells minecraft servers and resells CC dedicated servers .
> 
> second WHT ID too...


What are the WHT IDs for these turkeys? ...

I added Dig the Mine to the title just now.

There are more goodies on this.

Folks don't realize, but UGVPS' first offer was on LEB on November 2, 2012 (pulled now).  From memory, that offer didn't focus on Colocrossing/CVPS network.  It was Lenoir.

6 days ~ later, there was a hardcore sales job on LET by UGVPS for a 2GB plan (the fingerprint of CVPS).   Someone called them out then about Crystal being shady scam and questioned if it was a CC/CVPS sham.

Find that thread and laugh.


----------



## drmike

More.

Time for more. 

Thomas has been scamming more.

Biloh posted his fridge pic with the three gay amigos couch jerking.  Also on the fridge were other documents.

Yeah I saw the new VP.  I'll leave that poor, likely part-time other job fellow alone.

What is gold though, and QUITE odd is a post from a Minecraft forum. 

This is the link: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1898990-digtheminecom-2gb-free-mc-nylachidal-paypal-direct-cc-free-cpanel-hosting-e3-cpu-free-dedicated-ip-instant-setup-pure-ssd/page__st__260#entry26814976

It is dated Monday, December 9th --- this is a full 4 days before the Fabozzi/CVPS = UGVPS involving Thomas Dale.

It says:



> Posted 09 December 2013 - 10:27 PM
> 
> After the Multicraft licensing fiasco a few days back, along with the lag that we experienced while it was just me on (11 tps!), we decided to ask for the refund on Saturday that they show is available in the Terms of Service.  We sent a support ticket, and along with every other ticket we've sent in, it got closed without any response for no reason.  Since then, we have submitted a PayPal Claim, which I'm sure will not be responded to by the host.
> 
> *TL;DR: This company is either run by a 12 year old, or not run at all.  Don't buy from them.*


But that's not the news, nor is the fridge (although WTF is this doing on CC's fridge when DigTheMine I believe is a CVPS customer as well?)

This is the news, later in the thread posted by Thomas Dale on Wednesday at 11:19PM:



> DigTheMine
> Coal Miner
> 
> Members
> 119 posts
> Posted 18 December 2013 - 11:19 PM
> 
> Minecrafters,
> 
> We contracted someone to provide service and i thought everything would be ok and it was not. We were scammed out of a bunch of money on a contract with someone who didn't exist. This has been very unfortunate. With that being said, We are looking for part-time help to get everything back in order to the way this host was suppose to be in the first place. If you are interested contact me at [email protected]
> 
> For everyone else who has had issues, Please open a support ticket. I'm going to be personally answering every ticket that comes in until we can get additional help. I'm going to credit every customer that opens a ticket that had a server for more than a month 50% of there next invoice no matter the cost. This covers MC only as Dedicated servers are not covered under this.
> 
> I sincerely apologize to everyone and hope there isn't any hard feelings as we want to continue to help everyone in this community grow and excel to have the best online Minecraft experience possible!
> 
> Thomas Dale CEO
> 
> Dig The Mine, LLC
> 
> 
> I am a representative of Dig The Mine, LLC.http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1898990-http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1898990-http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1898990-


 


The key part here:

*"We contracted someone to provide service and i thought everything would be ok and it was not. We were scammed out of a bunch of money on a contract with someone who didn't exist. This has been very unfortunate."*

Alright, so now what really is going on?  Thomas posted this oh 4 days after Fabozzi pulled the PayPal wire heist.   

Whole bunch of Minecraft customers over on that site miffed...


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Alright, so now what really is going on?


Just more lies, aka, business as usual.

So whats the scoop? Who would a minecraft host have contracts with? The upstream provider is Colocrossing. Thomas was working for them, so I doubt they 'scammed him out of money'. *He was working for CVPS since atleast April*. I'd imagine licensing costs are month to month for those. So who is the provider who 'scammed DigTheMine out of money'? Or is Thomas just another compulsive liar. I can see why Fabozzi and Jon hired him, his character traits fit their own pretty well.

Rest of the comments on that thread are just awful. Horrible service. No support. Can't get a refund. Thomas blames someone else. Comically, I bet he himself is threatened to not speak the truth or else 'legal action will be taken', which is usually the threat that gets tossed around from the Buffalo guys, so got to make a lie. Just get any old employee of theirs to speak off the record.

Fun fun.


----------



## DomainBop

> MannDude said "Rest of the comments on that thread are just awful. Horrible service. No support. Can't get a refund."



The same thing has been said about UGVPS in every thread about them on WHT.  At least Thomas provides consistently bad service and support across all of his brands, 



> MannDude said "a minecraft host"



small correction: a combination minecraft host and CC dedicated server reseller



> Welcome to our Dedicated Server Plan page. Here you will find all of our most popular Dedicated Servers. We have multiple locations around the United States at the same low price! Locations include Atlanta,GA | Buffalo, NY | Chicago, IL | Dallas, TX | Los Angeles, CA| NYC Metro | Seattle, WA


----------



## drmike

My favorite part is someone on that forum figured out who Thomas is and linked to vpsBoard thread we are on now 



> Khalid-IGN
> Carpenter
> 
> Members
> 48 posts
> 
> Location: mc.empires-r.us
> 
> Minecraft: speedo90
> Xbox:Khalid IGN
> Posted Today, 01:20 AM
> 
> Lol, Well " Thomas Dale " explain this to me, wonder what excuse will ya make now ...
> 
> -*- http://goo.gl/0jYIqW -*-


 

Welcome to all the Minecraft folks from Mincraft Forums!


----------



## DomainBop

I think Thomas might have Fabozzi beat on overselling.  He's selling 1GB-2GB-3GB-4GB RAM minecraft server plans on a 32GB RAM E3 with a full /24 worth of IPs per server.  Do the math.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1898990-digtheminecom-2gb-free-mc-nylachidal-paypal-direct-cc-free-cpanel-hosting-e3-cpu-free-dedicated-ip-instant-setup-pure-ssd/page__st__40#entry24278204



> Posted 09 September 2013 - 02:00 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigTheMine, on 21 August 2013 - 03:32 AM, said:
> 
> 
> We keep a /24 ip block on each dedicated server to provide everyone with a dedicated ip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either 12 years old or don't know what /24 is. You say you have a /24 block on EACH dedicated server? *A /24 block is 253 IPv4 addresses*, so you have 253 IPs on every dedicated server? That's around $200 worth of IP addresses alone. I wouldn't recommend publicly lying for company gain.
Click to expand...




> Posted 09 September 2013 - 04:25 AM
> 
> Minecrafters,
> 
> The clock has reset. Another 5 orders gets another free MC server!
> 
> Who said anything about lying?
> 
> 
> eth1:251  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:90:AB:77:FC
> inet addr:172.245.47.254  Bcast:172.245.47.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> Interrupt:16 Memory:df900000-df920000
> 
> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
> inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
> RX packets:489 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:489 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
> RX bytes:36392 (35.5 KiB)  TX bytes:36392 (35.5 KiB)
> 
> [[email protected] ~]# hostname -f
> mc1.la.digthemine.com
> [[email protected] ~]#


...and now, a moment of silence for the poor overworked processors.


----------



## drmike

Remember Fabozzi is no stranger to game hosting and we know Thomas was working for Fabozzi all the way back to April of this year.

Meaning, he was posting this DigTheMine offer stuff while doing tickets and whatever else for ChicagoVPS and whatever the parent company is called..   Not my opinion, it's in the database from SolusVM.

Sooooo......  Beating Fabozzi?  No I think it's like this....

Office A:  Jon + Alex

Office B:  Chris + Thomas

Collaborators.

They pretend like they are in different locations.

They battle it out on the fridge.

Team Biloh gets to play top.

Team Fabozzi gets to play the bottom.


----------



## AuroraZero

Everyone keeps asking why this should matter to them. Who cares if CC owns this or that? Who cares who runs what? As long as the service is good we should all file in line and buy it right? This is the exact same thinking that has made the U.S. into the shit hole it is today. Right now as I am writing this post people are going about their day not even suspecting that others are doing things to make their lives worse by far.

If these types of things are tolerated and continue to happen we will no better off then when Germany was run by Hitler. (This is just an analagy do not jump all over me for it) Soon we will have no choices left for anything and everything will be run by one corporation. As it stands right now we few enough choices as it is in this country.

The host I am with right now decided to merge with another one and moved me without so much as a how do you do. Do I like this, Hell No I don't. I have been looking for new one ever since. I refuse to move to a CC host because their network sucks ass for me and my clients. The new one I am on is not much better but it is not a CC network at least. The lack of IPv6 is a big No No.  When I find the right host I will be confident it is NOT a CC shell nor will it be a CC network.

Do I hate CC? No I don't. Do I like their business practices? No I don't. Do I respect them or their employess? Well I leave you to judge that for yourselves from my post.


----------



## DomainBop

ugvps.com > google.com >vpsboard.com 

it's being forwarded here now...


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> ugvps.com > google.com >vpsboard.com
> 
> it's being forwarded here now...


Geez, I wonder how that happened?  Who did that?  Godaddy must be messing up again. 

opcorn:

Now to direct all inbounds from UGVPS.COM to this thread


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> ugvps.com > google.com >vpsboard.com
> 
> it's being forwarded here now...


Hahaha.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

drmike said:


> Geez, I wonder how that happened?  Who did that?  Godaddy must be messing up again.
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Now to direct all inbounds from UGVPS.COM to this thread


 opcorn: Is it popcorn time already?  opcorn:


----------



## httpzoom

@AuroraZero in addition to what you've said it is about duping customers and exploiting rules of websites/forums to further their agenda. With all these problems happening I asked the other day on LET if it would be ok for me to register 13 reseller businesses of HTTP Zoom which would allow me to post one ad a day. It seems other companies have been doing this and getting away with it.

Although HTTP Zoom wouldn't do this as it dilutes the brand, it would seem the Low End World has become an exploiting ground for a few well known people to churn cash from customers who really are victims.


----------



## Virtovo

httpzoom said:


> @AuroraZero in addition to what you've said it is about duping customers and exploiting rules of websites/forums to further their agenda. With all these problems happening I asked the other day on LET if it would be ok for me to register 13 reseller businesses of HTTP Zoom which would allow me to post one ad a day. It seems other companies have been doing this and getting away with it.
> 
> Although HTTP Zoom wouldn't do this as it dilutes the brand, it would seem the Low End World has become an exploiting ground for a few well known people to churn cash from customers who really are victims.



What was their response?


----------



## httpzoom

Question was ignored. I'm guessing because we do not use ColoCrossing we'd be banned pretty quickly!


----------



## drmike

> "it would seem the Low End World has become an exploiting ground for a few well known people to churn cash from customers who really are victims"


That's kind of the punchline to the entire story of why ColoCrossing snaked/stole/abducted/corrupted the lowend sites.


Anyone count the recent Christmas 9 offer run? Of those offers... how many were unaffiliated with CC? That is do not have brand, servers, deals, etc. with CC? Think I counted a solid SIX that are CC affiliated.


Not be a mathematician, but statistically, CC isn't big enough to say it alone is over 50% of the whole affordable VPS market. But some reason it keeps ending up in these big offer percentages over and over again.


----------



## httpzoom

We did consider going with them for New York based servers, however just before we signed on these little stories kept creeping up and to be honest even if it costs us customers / income we'd rather not be involved in a racket.


----------



## DomainBop

httpzoom said:


> Although HTTP Zoom wouldn't do this as it dilutes the brand, it would seem the Low End World has become an exploiting ground for a few well known people to churn cash from customers who really are victims.


The customers who are victims include both VPS end users who wind up paying for crappy service (or pay annually only to see their provider deadpool), and some gullible inexperienced providers who fall for the _"leave your day job behind and get rich quick by renting our servers and following our foolproof low end marketing method"_ sales spiel, only to find out the hard away that there is no easy money.


----------



## httpzoom

@domainbop, is that actually advertised?


----------



## drmike

> We did consider going with them for New York based servers, however just before we signed on these little stories kept creeping up and to be honest even if it costs us customers / income we'd rather not be involved in a racket.


Just to reaffirm your choice... You realize there are multiple provider who run adds specifically stating they are not with ColoCrossing. Also, some CC providers state humorously, in their ads, "Yes, CC!".

I know several providers who have left CC and their businesses have been better in their new locations. CC isn't bad, but the network, especially in Buffalo has been laughable at times. The routes continue to be not so great as they are basically a backhauled location to either NYC or CHI, and both are too far to be playing that game. Then you have the soiled IP space, questionable network neighbors, etc.

CC isn't horrible. I'd be a customer if they were oh $35 for 1U colo. They close deals on long term leases/rentals and that's something I'd NEVER touch. I do RTOs or pure owned colo only. 

Because of the no margin lease/rentals they do it attracts idealistic folks about 30 days from self destruction, in mass. If I didn't know better I'd think that's their VPS customer acquisition scheme.


----------



## DomainBop

httpzoom said:


> @domainbop, is that actually advertised?



I don't know if it's actually advertised but most offers out of CC data centers seem to follow the same formula and use the same marketing points even when it's a provider that CC doesn't have a "financial relationship" with or share an office with.


----------



## httpzoom

@domainbop, i'd just be a little careful not going overboard. I understand DC's generally make people feel they can have a pop up business, however I've never seen CC going out their and exploiting inexperienced users into starting a budget VPS provider.


----------



## drmike

Ahh someone joked on UGVPS first week in business about CC having a BUSINESS IN A BOX FRANCHISE. You see how that turned out with UGVPS being involved in identity theft and midnight wire transfers out of PayPal... and who the joker in that night was...

Something is surely different with a bunch of "companies" dangling off CC's network. Folks are a tad too friendly with each other and relationships don't strike me as professional. But what the hell do I know? I pay my invoices and send Christmas cards and sometimes when in town take a vendor out for a meal or send pizzas over to their office. Perhaps the younger folks are into game reality that becomes make it and bake it VPS biz. Seems to be a good bit of that formula.


----------



## httpzoom

I've always found any "Business In A Box" means, business done to death and the only way of making money is selling to people who want to get into a market too late!


----------



## MisterC

MannDude said:


> DomainBop, I owe you a beer for these:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7476574&postcount=8
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7594679&postcount=6
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1066365
> 
> WHT doesn't take these things lightly. Combined with the fact Fabozzi has mentioned he works in the SAME office as Jon, it's a clear case of shilling indeed. Maybe Jon will join Fabozzi in a WHT banning? Afterall, Fabozzi was banned for shilling, too.
> 
> Seems like the only place Fabozzi isn't banned is vpsBoard and LET, and of course SlickDeals where him and UGVPS get most their sales.


Ok, just recognized this username from SD, but I would just like to say that I do believe Chris is banned on SDeals, his CVPS_Kevin account is banned on there. He was banned for what I believe was trying to get certain users who post frequent VPS or webhosting deals and in the CVPS thread to post VPS deals for his "clients" 

Basically he (Chris), was contacting specific users on SDeals and telling them to email him for an opportunity to post some threads for some of his "clients" advertising their products for several hundred dollars once a month since he could not do it himself. 

It seems that someone did take up his offer as there have been a few "structured" (typed out posts by Chris) CCrossing related postings on SDeals, all by the same person. 

Summary:

Chris banned on SDeals for soliciting users to post offers for him. Still tries to get threads up on SDeals. Pretty sure SDeals generated huge sales for CVPS (deleted thread with 50 pages over 1000 purchases).


----------



## drmike

Welcome @MisterC.

It's like we are having a CC/CVPS/Lowendsh!t reunion suddenly.

Going to need more soap to clean all their dirty laundry.


----------



## DomainBop

> Please note: the registrant of the domain name is specified
> in the "registrant" section. In most cases, GoDaddy.com, LLC
> is not the registrant of domain names listed in this database.
> 
> 
> digthemine.com
> 
> This domain name has been suspended due to invalid Whois information.
> 
> If you are the registrant of this domain name please contact us at: [email protected]




+1 to ICANN's compliance department.


----------



## drmike

Wow, they pulled DigTheMine.com ehh?

What was invalid about their whois info?   Sorry I slacked on that.


----------



## DomainBop

The WHOIS for digthemine.com has been updated (new address Lockport, NY...old one was Pittston, PA) and so the domain should be unsuspended soon.

Dig The Mine LLC is registered in Pennsylvania.  The listing of a New York address for the domain registrant could be problematic because New York State law requires that foreign entities (i.e. an LLC registered in another state) that have an office in New York submit an application for authority to do business in New York (application fee is $250).  Dig The Mine LLC doesn't appear to have registered as a foreign LLC in NY state yet.  Foreign LLCs/corporations that have a presence in New York state are also required to apply for a NY sales tax permit and collect sales tax from NY state residents because sales tax is charged on services, including hosting services in NY _(NY state taxes almost everything...with the exception of taking a sh*t but I'm sure that tax is in the works)._


----------



## DomainBop

A couple of DigTheMine April 2014 updates:

April week 1: WHT suspended both DigTheMine and UGVPS

April week 2: Thomas Dale announces on LET that DigTheMine will start selling VPS in June/July 2014:




> Hello,
> 
> I sincerely apologize about what happened to UGVPS. There was a lot learned from that. You should email ChicagoVPS Support for additional assistance on the products and services from UGVPS. Dig The Mine, LLC will be launching VPS services in the near future and we will bring what we've learned from UGVPS to be a high performance VPS Company only using SSD drives. I'm looking to launch this around June/July of 2014. Not sure if this will be ColoCrossing Based or not. I will keep everyone on the forum updated on this though. I will say this, we will not be looking to get the cheapest price out there. Half the issue with UGVPS was we were not making enough money for adequate support after it surpassed what i was able to handle on my own. I want to make sure everyone is going to get the proper support and reliability they are looking for in a hosting company.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Thomas Dale



:


----------



## DomainBop

DigTheMine is chatting up a storm on LET (LET's "ban evasion" rule apparently only applies to DrMike because Dale's UGVPS LET ID is still banned )



> I didn't do anything wrong. I just wanted to get divorced. Apparently, If that was going to be she was going to ruin everything and anything I had. I'm actually quite the victim in this she made me lose my job and a bunch of other crap. I'm actually suing her in court for slander, loss of income, and a few other things.


1. no record of any court filings in either PA or NY

2. the obligatory: slander= oral defamation, libel - written defamation.  You'd think that if someone was suing someone for defamation they'd know the difference since it would be on the court filings...

UGVPS thread: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/25367/ugvps-support#latest

freebies and discounts for good review thread: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/25374/kudos-to-chicagovps#latest


----------



## MartinD

So..what actually happened with 'Crystal' or is/was Thomas Crystal? If so, why is he even getting air time?


----------



## drmike

Thomas "Meth Mouth" is at it again.

He's ban evading while kissing Fabozzi's unkosher ass.   Endorsements of a provider (ChicagoVPS) who 1. Gives you thousands to relocation from Pennsylvania to New York;  2. Employs you; 3. Employs you indirectly also at ColoCrossing;   4. Has full control of your corporate PayPal;  5. Uses such PayPal access to wire $6k (total in account) out on a Saturday evening..

Yeah, just a typical customer endorsement of a provider.

I use to see less corruption in the neighborhoods when the MAFIA ran things.

These sort of false endorsements are exactly why the Federal Trade Commission needs to take Lowendtalk and Lowendbox and their ownership and throw them through a chipper. I'd hate to see ColoCrapping get slapped in high profile FTC matter over their sites and shills.

This is from March 2014:



> The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) would also expect that relationship to be disclosed, as evidenced by its recent settlement with the home security company, ADT LLC (ADT). The settlement resolved FTC's claims that ADT's spokespeople failed to disclose that they were paid spokespeople for ADT when they endorsed ADT Pulse monitoring products on national and local television and radio news programs and talk shows, including on NBC's "Today Show" and on websites, blogs and other online materials. According to the FTC, ADT scheduled the media interviews through its booking agents, often providing reporters and news anchors with suggested interview questions and b-roll footage. Then the paid spokespersons were identified on air as an expert in child safety, home security, or technology and were interviewed as part of a news segment on a topic related to his or her expertise. The FTC claimed that during the course of the interviews, the paid spokespersons provided favorable endorsements of the ADT products but failed to mention their relationship with ADT.
> 
> Under the settlement, ADT agreed that it would: (i) not misrepresent that a discussion or demonstration of a security or monitoring product or service was an independent review provided by an impartial expert; (ii) clearly and prominently disclose any material connection between an endorser and ADT; and (iii) take reasonable steps to remove the demonstration, review, or endorsement by an endorser with a material connection to ADT currently viewable by the public that did not meet these standards.
> 
> The settlement, however, is noteworthy because of its "compliance" provisions, namely, because it requires ADT to provide each endorser with a clear statement of his/her responsibility to disclose clearly and prominently in any televisions appearance, blog posting or other communication the endorser's material connection to ADT. ADT is also required to implement and maintain a system to monitor and review its endorser's disclosures, including monitoring their television and radio appearances, websites and blogs. Last, ADT must immediately terminate its relationship with any endorsers who misrepresent their impartiality or fail to disclose their material connection with ADT.
> 
> The FTC's latest settlement should serve as reminder to all marketers that they need to ensure that their spokespersons are disclosing their material connections (e.g., payments or free products) when endorsing the marketer's products in non-traditional media, such as talk shows, blogs and websites. According to the FTC, it is not enough for marketers to remind their spokespeople about their duty to disclose but marketers should be monitoring their spokespeople's compliance, including their television appearances, blogs and online communications.


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/allison-fitzpatrick/ftc-crackdown-on-endorsements_b_4964324.html


----------

